# Taches sur écran imac alu 24"



## gfrog (4 Décembre 2007)

Propriétaire d'un imac 24" alu depuis moins d'une semaine, je dois dire que je vais de déceptions en déceptions.

La première concerne évidemment l'écran, un rétroéclairage surpuissant me donne mal à la tête au bout d'une heure de travail. j'ai tout essayé pour diminuer la fatigue (soft: shade ..., profils collorimétriques trouvés sur les forums apple, sonde de calibrage) rien y fait.

J'ai en plus l'impression que cet inconfort est accentué pas le système de lissage de police de OS X, qui ne me génait pas sur un petit écran, mais sur un 24", je ne vois que des caractères mal définis, baveux, limite flous, ce qui est aussi très fatiguant à la longue.
Anecdocte mais windows XP sur la même machine me donne des polices beaucoup plus lisibles et moins fatiguantes à lire.

Toujours sur l'écran, je suis aussi victime de cette dalle non homogène, luminosité bcp plus forte à gauche qu'à droite de l'écran. En vérifiant sur les forum apple, je me rend compte que ce problème est largement répandu, donc j'hesite à retourner mon imac..

Enfin, c'est plus un détail, mais autant je trouve le nouveau clavier très désign, autant je n'arrive pas à m'y habituer. je trouve les touches trop molles, et je n'arrive pas à taper aussi vite que sur l'ancien clavier.. bref je ne le sens pas. Heureusement je peux utiliser l'ancien..

voilà pour une machine à plus de 2300 euros je suis évidemment très decu, j'ai vraiment l'impression d'avoir un très bel objet sur mon bureau, mais un objet pas fonctionnel, pas concu dans le soucis du confort de l'utilisateur.


----------



## Caraud (4 Décembre 2007)

Si tu n'est pas content, rends le!
Pourquoi le garder sinon???


----------



## gad1962 (4 Décembre 2007)

C'est pas pour rien qu'on trouve des Imacs alu 24 qui ont un mois à vendre ...


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2007)

gfrog a dit:


> J'ai en plus l'impression que cet inconfort est accentué pas le système de lissage de police de OS X, qui ne me génait pas sur un petit écran, mais sur un 24", je ne vois que des caractères mal définis, baveux, limite flous, ce qui est aussi très fatiguant à la longue.
> Anecdocte mais windows XP sur la même machine me donne des polices beaucoup plus lisibles et moins fatiguantes à lire.




Attention, moi sur le powerbook (écran TFT donc) je me souviens qu'il était réglé par défaut sur le lissage des polices pour écran CRT, j'avais des maux de tête au bout de 10 minutes, à partir du moment où j'ai changé ce réglages, plus de soucis.




gfrog a dit:


> voilà pour une machine à plus de 2300 euros je suis évidemment très decu, j'ai vraiment l'impression d'avoir un très bel objet sur mon bureau, mais un objet pas fonctionnel, pas concu dans le soucis du confort de l'utilisateur.



Un objet qui ne TE convient pas mais qui convient à beaucoup de gens, faut pas prendre son cas pour une généralité après


----------



## binche (5 Décembre 2007)

Salut,

Je possede egalement un 24" avec le meme probleme de non uniformité de l'ecran.

1) Je te conseille de le renvoyer et de demander un echange, ne serait ce que pour faire savoir à Apple ton mecontentement. Pour ma part, le deuxieme que j'ai recu avait le meme probleme mais au moins Apple est au courant. Si un jour la dalle s'ameliore, je le renverrai peut etre en reparation. Il y a egalement un autre probleme avec cet ecran, le centre est plutot jaune alors que les cotés sont plutot blanc. J'utilise le profil Adobe RGB qui est un plus plus froid (plus blanc donc) que le profil d'usine et qui permet d'attenuer un peu le probleme.

2) Le probleme est surement tres repandu, j'ai vu ces derniers jours 7 imac 24", 5 avaient le probleme, un 6eme ou c'etait assez leger et le dernier ou l'ecran semblait bon.

3) Lorsque la luminosité est a fond, le probleme est moindre

4) Lorsque l'ecran est chaud, le probleme est moindre

Je te conseille donc de toujours positionner la luminosité a fond, d'utiliser Shades pour reduire de maniere logiciel la luminosité et d'attendre un bon quart d'heure avant de faire de la retouche photo. Avec ces reglages, mon ecran est correct pour du matos bas de gamme/moyen de gamme (Et oui entre le marketing d'Apple et la réalité technique et industrielle, il y a parfois de grosse surprise si on jete un oeil un tant soit peu critique sur ce que l'on achete...)

Tu peux egalement te consoler en allant voir la tete de l'ecran des imac 20" ...

Pour Shades, je n'ai pas de soucis, pour moi c'est aussi efficace qu'une reduction de la luminosite directement sur l'ecran. Par contre il faut egalement s'habituer a la taille de l'ecran, il m'a fallu 15j pour cela ainsi que pour trouver le bon reglage de Shades (je suis toujours entre 36% et 50% de la lum max)

Pour le lissage, pas d'avis la dessus.

Bon courage

Binche


----------



## Arjii (5 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tous,

J'avoue que je commence à déchanter aussi, j'ai également la même sensation quand j'utilise mon imac mais ça ne me dérange pas plus que ça. 

Pour moi les désillusions viennent de la fiabilité de mon imac: j'imaginais un mac -probablement a tort je sais - comme un outil infaillible et là après 4 semaines d'utilisation, je découvre un pixel bloqué rouge et mon entrée audio qui ne fonctionne pas.
Je ne regrette toujours pas d'avoir switché mais j'admet que la perspective de remporter la bête (qui pèse largement son poids) et de supporter les tracas du SAV si tôt me désespère  ...


----------



## stef48 (5 Décembre 2007)

Oh la la, ça fait un peu peur tout ça. On a l'impression que c'est la loterie!
Ben j'espère que j'aurai tiré un numéro gagnant (j'attends un iMac 24" pour bientôt).


----------



## Caraud (5 Décembre 2007)

stef48 a dit:


> Oh la la, ça fait un peu peur tout ça. On a l'impression que c'est la loterie!
> Ben j'espère que j'aurai tiré un numéro gagnant (j'attends un iMac 24" pour bientôt).


Et moi donc! mon revendeur l'a reçu aujourd'hui, avec un peu de chance je vais le chercher demain (si j'ai le temps) et je vous communique mes impressions.


----------



## Luc G (5 Décembre 2007)

Bon, pour remonter le moral de stef48 
On a aussi un imac 24" à la maison. Alors quelques commentaire :

- on a aussi le problème de l'écran plus lumineux à gauche qu'à droite (je l'ai constaté quand je comparais deux photos, parfois identiques dans iphoto : c'est sûr que parfois, ça se voyait bien ) : sûr que pour faire de la photo en professionnel, ce n'est pas a priori le pied. Vu que je fais la retouche (enfin, légères les retouches, chez moi en général ) sur le 20" de mon Powermac G5, le problème n'est pas crucial pour moi. De plus, je me suis habitué à la variation de luminosité gauche droite. Je vérifierai ce que dit binche, effectivement le problème semble moins sensible parfois mais je n'ai pas analysé ça en détail (faudrait voir si c'est aussi sensible pour un écran étalonné, i l'étalonnage ne règle pas ça mais le réglage peut atténuer (ou non) le problème).

Bon, voilà pour les mauvaises nouvelles  
Sinon :
- pas de souci sur la machine depuis le départ (même compte tenu d'une maj en Léopard sans réparation des autorisations )
- écran super agréable pour regarder les photos (même si ce n'est pas idéal pour les retoucher) et pour tout le reste : j'ai assez connu les écrans 512x342 des premiers macs pour apprécier les grands écrans
- le clavier me va comme un gant (presque aussi bien que le très ancien clavier pro qui était un modèle)
- il est très, très silencieux (c'est pour moi vachement plus efficace contre le mal de tête que la baisse de luminosité mais chacun ses migraines )
- une superbe machine puissante avec un écran immense qui ne prend que très peu de place sur un bureau, c'est appréciable
- pas de problème avec les polices (j'avais eu aussi à une époque, sur mon ibook je crois un problème de réglage de lissage de polices mal prédéfini, c'est une piste à voir pour ceux qui ont des problèmes à ce niveau)

En résumé, si c'était à refaire, ce serait déjà refait
(le problème de l'écran est un vrai problème qui peut être important pour certains mais, pour moi, pas assez dramatique pour que je renvoie la machine et si vous pensez à changer pour autre chose qu'un imac, pensez à avoir le même esprit critique sur la nouvelle machine plutôt qu'à vous concentrer sur l'installation d'un antivirus )


----------



## stef48 (5 Décembre 2007)

Aaaah ça fait plaisir. Je vous ferai un retour mais j'espère pas sur ce forum mais plutôt sur un autre du style: Imac 24" alu: les heureux.


----------



## Arjii (5 Décembre 2007)

Tu as raison Luc. C'est à l'appréciation des personnes.
Ceci mis à part, je suis allé jeter un oeil sur le forum d'Apple, sur les 24", et là plus je lisais et plus je me sentais mal. Mon 24" a les défauts de dalle: plus clair à gauche, back light peu acceptable etc...

Mais pour être franc, je ne l'avais pas vraiment remarqué avant, je ne suis pas non plus H24 dessus mais bon, ca ne m'avait pas spécialement frappé. Maintenant c'est vrai que je ne vois que ça. Tiens rien que sur ce site, les bandes oranges des deux côtés, et bien c'est flagrant: celle de droite est plus saturée. En mettant un fond d'écran blanc, idem.

Ce qui me choque, c'est d'avoir dépensé une somme tout de même conséquente pour un produit que j'attendais parfait. un défaut ça peut arriver, je le conçois, mais là, devant le nombre de post sur le site d'apple à ce sujet, je commence à regretter le mac mini... 

En tout cas je vais à la FNAC samedi (gloups) pour savoir comment je peux changer la bête car dalle + micro + pixel ...


----------



## stef48 (5 Décembre 2007)

:affraid:  :sick: snif...


----------



## Macounette (5 Décembre 2007)

Pour ma part, j'ai mon iMac depuis environ 3 semaines. Mes impressions sont plus ou moins les mêmes que celles de Luc, à savoir :

La dalle : j'ai lu d'autres threads à ce sujet et j'ai préféré ne rien savoir. Jusqu'à ce soir. Je n'y avais jamais vraiment prêté attention, étant donné que je suis toujours légèrement "excentrée" par rapport à l'iMac (je suis légèrement plus à gauche) donc je ne le remarquais pas vraiment. Mais si je bouge une feuille blanche de gauche à droite, ça se remarque, en effet. Mais très légèrement. Quand on le sait, on arrive à le reproduire. Mais c'est presque imperceptible.  Et pourtant j'ai une très bonne vue (10/10 à la dernière visite chez l'opticien ). :rateau: Pour info j'utilise le profil sRGB, légèrement plus froid que le profil colorimétrique standard du Mac. Et la luminosité de l'écran est au minimum. Plus que ça, ça me donne mal aux yeux. Je n'utilise pas Shades car pas compatible avec Spaces...

La machine : là, rien à redire. Stabilité, puissance, rapidité, silence... tout y est.  Là j'ai une config qui tourne à entière satisfaction. Je fais beaucoup de Photoshop dessus, et les petits problèmes de la dalle ne me dérangent pas, je ne suis pas photographe pro et n'ai pas l'intention de le devenir.

Le clavier : tout est une question de goût, mais j'adore ce clavier... 

Idem pour les polices lissées, c'est une marque de fabrication de Mac OS X, ça. En tout cas, c'est nettement plus fin, plus détaillé, plus "croustillant" que mon vieil iBook. Sur Windows, par contre, je trouve les polices très moches (et pourtant c'est du Windows normal). Comme quoi, là aussi, c'est une question de goût.


----------



## binche (5 Décembre 2007)

Pour info, une nouvelle version de shades vient de sortir et ce soft fonctionne maintenant tres bien avec spaces, je le recommande tres fortement. Dites moi si avec ce soft + luminosite a fond et ecran chaud vous etes encore géné.

La communauté mac est tres sympa mais tres peu critique vis a vis d'Apple, c'est limite si on ne se fait pas jeter la pierre si on a un probleme avec son mac et tout est decrit comme merveilleux a l'exces. La deconvenue est alors de mise lorsqu l'on revient sur terre pour peu que l'on ouvre un peu les yeux :mouais:.

Pour l'ecran l'etalonnage ne peut resoudre un probleme d'uniformite, juste peut etre attenuer un peu le cote jaune du centre de l'ecran mais au detriment des bords qui vont passer du blanc au bleu.

Maintenant ca reste du bon matos avec un OS tres agrable meme si en terme d'ergonomie, je suis un peu dessus, a force de lire qu'OSX est l'OS le plus ergonomique par les fans, c'et un peu raide de ne pouvoir redimensionner une fenetre que par le bord inferieur droit, de devoir aller dans la barre de menu fixe en haut de l'ecran pour un menu lorsque l'on bosse dans une petite fenetre en bas a droite d'un ecran de 24" (ca en fait du chemin avec cette daube de mighty mouse) , sans parler du finder d'un autre age ... enfin sinon suis heureux (j'ai pas l'air ! ), je ne regrette pas mon choix


----------



## Macounette (5 Décembre 2007)

binche a dit:


> Pour info, une nouvelle version de shades vient de sortir et ce soft fonctionne maintenant tres bien avec spaces, je le recommande tres fortement. Dites moi si avec ce soft + luminosite a fond et ecran chaud vous etes encore géné.


Tu as raison, suite à mon message je me suis dit, "tiens, et si je regardais si Shades n'a pas été mis à jour..." ben je viens de l'installer et il me semble pas mal.
Peux-tu me dire exactement quels sont les réglages qui te paraissent optimaux ?


----------



## Luc G (6 Décembre 2007)

binche a dit:


> La communauté mac est tres sympa mais tres peu critique vis a vis d'Apple, c'est limite si on ne se fait pas jeter la pierre si on a un probleme avec son mac et tout est decrit comme merveilleux a l'exces. La deconvenue est alors de mise lorsqu l'on revient sur terre pour peu que l'on ouvre un peu les yeux :mouais:.



Tu n'as pas complètement tort  Mais, pour mon compte personnel, ce n'est pas tant que je ne veuille pas critiquer apple, j'ai tendance à ne pas trop critiquer non plus ma voiture, mes appareils photos, ma télé, etc. En fait, j'ai du mal à croire que je vais trouver des produits parfaits, j'essaye de voir à l'avance si de gros trucs qui clochent sont pour moi rédhibitoires. Si ce n'est pas le cas, je me lance et si la réalité correspond à ce que j'avais cru lire (pas forcément à mon idéal, hélas ), je m'estime généralement satisfait : pas envie de me prendre la tête avec des problèmes que j'ai acceptés a priori ou qui relèvent pour moi du principe de réalité. Je suis peut-être trop coulant mais je le répète, les produits parfaits, je n'y crois guère (ou alors, il faut douiller : un macpro avec un bel écran, ça coûte plus cher, ça fait du bruit, ça prend de la place et comme je sais que ces problèmes n'empêcheront ni ma femme, l'imac c'est le sien, de taper ses trucs de mac, ni nous tous de regarder des photos, etc. pas de focalisation là-dessus. (Par contre, j'ai poussé au 24" parce que les défauts d'écran du 20" me semblaient, pour nous, plus gênants).



binche a dit:


> Pour l'ecran l'etalonnage ne peut resoudre un probleme d'uniformite, juste peut etre attenuer un peu le cote jaune du centre de l'ecran mais au detriment des bords qui vont passer du blanc au bleu.



je m'en doute bien mais comme tu sembles dire qu'avec shades on arrive à arranger un peu les choses, je me disais qu'il y avait peut-être une amélioration aussi. Par contre, je regarderai l'histoire de l'écran chaud : c'est bien possible.



binche a dit:


> Maintenant ca reste du bon matos avec un OS tres agrable meme si en terme d'ergonomie, je suis un peu dessus, a force de lire qu'OSX est l'OS le plus ergonomique par les fans, c'et un peu raide de ne pouvoir redimensionner une fenetre que par le bord inferieur droit, de devoir aller dans la barre de menu fixe en haut de l'ecran pour un menu lorsque l'on bosse dans une petite fenetre en bas a droite d'un ecran de 24" (ca en fait du chemin avec cette daube de mighty mouse



D'accord avec toi sur le parcours de l'écran 24" avec la souris  Par contre, les notions d'ergonomie ne s'arrêtent pas à la manière dont on manipule les fenêtres et je pense qu'Apple est encore sacrément en avance sur ce plan (malgré les détails qui coincent comme ceux que tu cites). La lecture des Apple Human Interface Guidelines (je n'ai pas lu les dernières versions mais l'esprit de celle des systèmes 7 et précédents est restée) est très instructive. D'ailleurs, j'imagine mal Microsoft expliquer aux développeurs que la première chose à faire, c'est d'étudier des guidelines d'interface (interface au sens très large)


----------



## Caraud (6 Décembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> La lecture des Apple Human Interface Guidelines (je n'ai pas lu les dernières versions mais l'esprit de celle des systèmes 7 et précédents est restée) est très instructive. D'ailleurs, j'imagine mal Microsoft expliquer aux développeurs que la première chose à faire, c'est d'étudier des guidelines d'interface (interface au sens très large)


Rien compris, mais bon, pas grave!:mouais:


----------



## binche (6 Décembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Tu as raison, suite à mon message je me suis dit, "tiens, et si je regardais si Shades n'a pas été mis à jour..." ben je viens de l'installer et il me semble pas mal.
> Peux-tu me dire exactement quels sont les réglages qui te paraissent optimaux ?



Diificile a dire, tout depend de la sensibilité de chacun, de la lumiere dans ta piece...
Avoir une lumiere a proximité pres de l'ecran le soir est un conseil qui a souvent de bon sens qui a été souvent donné sur ce forum.

Pour ma part, luminosite sur l'iMac a fond, je suis toujours entre 30% et 50% dans shades (case a cocher pour voir le pourcentage). En fait au debut malgres la gene j'aimais bien mettre une luminosité plus forte, phase de decouverte de l'imac, couleurs qui flashent, ego flatté  mais maintenant je l'ai bien baissé (a 30/40% dans shades l'ecran est fade mais pour lire le soir, c'est impec).

Ma seule question, c'est pour la photo et plus generalement l'etalonnage. Je pense envoyer dans differents labo photo quelques photos de test et etalonner (luminosité comprise) l'ecran pour que cela colle avec les tirages que j'aurais recu afin de ne pas avoir de surprise par la suite. 
Quelqu'un a deja fait des impressions photos avec un imac 24" ? il y a de grosses diffferences entre le tirage et la visu sur l'ecran ?


Pour le reste, on est bien d'accord , l'iMac et OSX sont tres sympas, un choix que l'on ne regrette pas malgres quelques concessions.


----------



## Sayonara (6 Décembre 2007)

Propriétaire d'un iMac 24 " depuis 1 mois, j'en suis TRES satisfait. Je suis sur Mac depuis 1992, et ce nouvel ordi ne me déçoit pas. Je suis un musicien, et j'ai besoin d'une machine puissante, d'un système bien conçu et stable, pour utiliser à fond les logiciels d'enregistrement (Cubase, Protools HD...) et de multiples plug ins d'effets ou d'instruments virtuels, mais aussi être totalement sûr de la compatibilité avec les cartes son du marché (M audio, emu, degidesign...). De ce côté, aucun problème.
L'ergonomie de 10.4 (je ne suis pas encore sous Leopard) est irréprochable, l'ordinateur démarre en 10 secondes chrono. Il est super silencieux quelque soit le réglage de luminosité.
Je pratique aussi la photo en amateur averti, J'ai un Canon 400D avec des optiques série L, je shoote en raw, et je passe des heures sur Lightroom, et je ne veux pas que me travail soit ruiné par un écran pourri. En l'occurrence, mon écran est absolument homogène, la différence de luminosité d'un côté à l'autre est négligeable et ne nuit absolument pas à la retouche photo (n'oublions pas que les écrans seuls des pros de la photo numérique veulent plus chers que l'imac 24 "). L'Etalonnage usine de mon écran est très correct. Il faut s'habituer à travail à bonne distance de l'écran et pas le nez à 30 cm, histoire que la vision englobe bien la totalité du cadre.
Depuis un mois, zero plantage, migration de mon ancien mac totalement réussie. Ordinateur de toute beauté.
Voilou, donc pour moi, bonheur, joie   j'ai déjà eu des soucis sur mac auparavant, bien sur (iMovie qui n'accepte pas de graveur externe, écran de portable qui déconne, ichat qui marche quand il veut....)  mais quand tout marche bien, c'est bien de le dire aussi.
S.

PS: ha oui, et j'ajoute que je trouve le nouveau clavier absolument mortel ! il est super beau, très réactif, et lui aussi très silencieux à la frappe.


----------



## Macounette (6 Décembre 2007)

binche a dit:


> Diificile a dire, tout depend de la sensibilité de chacun, de la lumiere dans ta piece...
> Avoir une lumiere a proximité pres de l'ecran le soir est un conseil qui a souvent de bon sens qui a été souvent donné sur ce forum.
> 
> Pour ma part, luminosite sur l'iMac a fond, je suis toujours entre 30% et 50% dans shades (case a cocher pour voir le pourcentage). En fait au debut malgres la gene j'aimais bien mettre une luminosité plus forte, phase de decouverte de l'imac, couleurs qui flashent, ego flatté  mais maintenant je l'ai bien baissé (a 30/40% dans shades l'ecran est fade mais pour lire le soir, c'est impec).


Merci pour ces conseils. 
Pour l'instant je suis à une luminosité d'environ 50% et Shades est réglé à 80%. Cela me convient très bien pour le moment. Shades aide énormément à corriger ce problème de manque de homogénéité de l'écran, en tout cas, maintenant, j'ai beau m'esquinter les _n'oeils_ :rateau: j'ai du mal à voir quoi que ce soit de différent d'un côté par rapport à l'autre.


----------



## meth13 (7 Décembre 2007)

salut a tous

apres vous avoir lu tous je viens mettre mon commentaire positif!

j ai pas de probleme de dalle et la luminosité est au minimum chez moi et j ai aucun mal de crane,le seul probleme que j ai eu et resolu etait des freeze recent et resolu par une mise a jour de la carte graphique donc resultat pour moi nickel

j espere que d autre en diront autant


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (7 Décembre 2007)

Autre commentaire positif:
Aucun problème, je suis content de mon achat.


----------



## studiochab (7 Décembre 2007)

Idem pour moi je le trouve parfait cet ordi...

Je me demande si je suis un mutant mais je ne vois pas de souci de couleurs à l'écran et j'ai laissé la luminosité à fond (par défaut). Bon ok mon bureau est très lumineux, mais aucune migraine depuis un mois...

Quant aux polices je ne voit pas bien où elles peuvent être "baveuses", personnellement je les trouve presque "trop nettes".

J'suis un mutant j'vous dit...


----------



## akai01 (12 Décembre 2007)

Je mets en veille mon imac hier
et je vois ca quand l'ecran est eteind (pas les petits points  c'est de la poussiere
mais les longues trainées !!)

c'est quoi ?  

sav ?


Même apres 4 heures d'ordi,  des que j'eteins,  ces trainées sont la
(donc ca doit pas etre de la buée)

J'ai l'ordi depuis 2 mois
(imac 24' alu)


Merci.


----------



## Arlequin (12 Décembre 2007)

et allumé ça donne quoi ? tu as aussi ces zones de moindre densité ?


----------



## akai01 (12 Décembre 2007)

tres legerement.  
Je l'aurais pas remarqué  si j'avais pas vu le probleme  lorsque  l'ecran est eteind


----------



## Arlequin (12 Décembre 2007)

aïe.......

je doute que ce soit ça mais tu n'aurais pas par zazard, une lampe trop puissante qui éclaire ton mac ?récemment un mac user avait une tache au milieu de l'écran.... qui s'est avérée être la lumière de la lampe de bureau au travers de la pomme translucide de son portable...

sinon..... SAV..... pas d'bol :rose:


----------



## kisco (12 Décembre 2007)

je pense aussi qu'un tour sur le site de support d'Apple ou un coup de téléphone sera nécessaire :hein:


----------



## Lamar (12 Décembre 2007)

Serait-il possible d'avoir une photo de l'iMac en entier (tout l'écran), pour se rendre compte de l'ampleur du phénomène ?


----------



## cameleone (12 Décembre 2007)

Salut akai01,

regarde ce message posté il n'y a pas longtemps. Peut-être est-ce un phénomène similaire au tien ?
J'ai pour ma part (iMac alu 24" également) de légères traînées blanchâtres, sur une petite portion supérieure gauche de la vitre (ou plutôt, bien sûr, sous la vitre), juste en-dessous de la bordure de celle-ci. En fonctionnement, elles sont absolument invisibles ; écran éteint, elles ne se laissent percevoir qu'avec une bonne luminosité, et si l'on regarde l'écran de côté.


----------



## akai01 (12 Décembre 2007)

effectivement c'est peut etre la meme chose  mais
beaucoup plus prononcé (haut de l'ecran droite  et surtout gauche)


je leur telephone demain matin ....   


Sur la deuxieme photo  c'est fabuleux !!!!
On dirait un flux d'air


----------



## Lamar (12 Décembre 2007)

C'est vrai que c'est impressionnant.
Appelle Apple (c'est pas de moi, je crois que c'est Naas qui aime cette formule).


----------



## cameleone (12 Décembre 2007)

akai01 a dit:


> Sur la deuxieme photo  c'est fabuleux !!!!
> On dirait un flux d'air



Ca confirmerait les dires de Beaunois sur le fil que je cite plus haut, et qui fait état d'un souci de ventilation...


----------



## Lonneki (13 Décembre 2007)

J'ai le même problème, mais plus léger...
Je l'avais évoqué dans un Topic avec photos mais les Modos ont jugés que mon sujet n'était pas "assez intéressant" et l'ont fermé.

Chez moi cette poussière ne s'incruste que sur les bords de l'écran et ne se voit qu'une fois l'iMac coupé. A mon avis, la solution serait de virer la vitre avec une ventouse, de bien nettoyer et de reposer le tout.
A quand un kit dans le commerce ????


----------



## Arlequin (13 Décembre 2007)

Lonneki a dit:


> A mon avis, la solution serait de virer la vitre avec une ventouse, de bien nettoyer et de reposer le tout.


 
à mon avis, il faudrait plutôt faire jouer la garantie....


----------



## akai01 (13 Décembre 2007)

bon,  ben apple m'envoie faire un tour dans un centre de maintenance agrée

Suite au prochain numero :mouais:


----------



## beaunois (13 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour camarade de galère,

J'ai mis un poste sous le pseudo de beaunois sur ce sujet.

J'ai un alu 2,4 ghz 20 pouces qui m'à présenté des symptomes identiques.

mon vendeur apple center de Beaune (21200) à repris avec réticence, mon engin pour

 l'envoyer à Lyon (69000) àlors qu'à Dijon (21000) ou il se trouve déjà depuis 11 jours

Il parait qu'à la construction des caches plastique masquant la ventilation n'ont pas étés 

retirés.Cela sous le sceaux de la confidence par mon apple center.

Je te tiens au courant de l'évolution, de ton côté fait de même.

Car le black out du côté Apple Care et Apple center est très fort.


----------



## beaunois (13 Décembre 2007)

ce jour fatigué de naviguer dans le flou entre vendeur reparateur, apple care,
je viens d'expédier un recommandé avec accusé de réception à l'adresse suivante:
Apple France
12 avenue d'Oceanie
ZA de Courtaboeuf 3
91956 les Ulis Cedex

C'est bien un vice de fabrication qui provoque les trainées visibles à l'arrêt sur les 
écrans, à savoir le non deshabillage d'un élément de ventilation.
Ce problème à déjà été constaté sur des portables.

Plus il y aura de réclamations plus nos chances de voir le remplacement de nos machines, car s'il y à eu  surchauffe écran il y eu surchauffe de tous les éléments.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir

Par curiosité, sais-tu où ton Mac a été fabriqué ?
(date/pays/usine retournés par CoconutIdentityCard à partir de ton numéro de série, par exemple)


----------



## akai01 (15 Décembre 2007)

Je sens que je vais faire la meme chose sous peu si la reparation n'est pas effectué rapidement 
par le reparateur que je vais voir la semaine prochaine



mon probleme avec photo ici
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=197979


----------



## macinside (15 Décembre 2007)

justement, ton 2 em sujet étant une suite au premier, je fusionne les deux


----------



## cameleone (15 Décembre 2007)

En regardant l'écran éteint ce matin à la lumière du jour (en semaine je ne suis chez moi que le soir), et en prêtant un peu plus d'attention qu'à l'accoutumée, je m'aperçois que les légères traînées blanchâtres dont je faisais état dans un précédent post sont en réalité devenues un phénomène tout à fait similaire à ce qu'on peut voir sur la photo d'akai01. Je précise que le phénomène, pour moi, est imperceptible écran allumé, et même écran éteint n'est visible que sous certaines conditions de lumière et d'angle de vue...

Ce qui ont eu / ont le même problème (akai01 et Beaunois essentiellement), avez-vous des retours de la réparation ? J'hésite à renvoyer mon iMac ; s'il s'agit d'un phénomène de surchauffe du à une mauvaise ventilation, cependant, d'autres composants risqueraient-ils d'être menacés ?

Pour info : iMac 24", 2,8 Ghz, produit fin septembre (pour PA5CAL : fabriqué à Shanghai entre le 24 et le 30/09).


----------



## akai01 (15 Décembre 2007)

iMac 24", 2,4 Ghz, produit à Shanghai entre le 27/08 et le 02/09.


----------



## cameleone (15 Décembre 2007)

akai01, Beaunois, avez-vous des retours sur votre réparation ?

Sur un sujet trouvé dans les forums Apple, quelqu'un évoque, photos à l'appuis, un problème identique au vôtre (et au mien, tiens...) ; or, il _semblerait_ qu'un "simple" démontage / nettoyage de la plaque en verre (fait "maison ? dans un Apple Center ?) suffise à régler le problème des traces - je dis bien _semblerait_, l'auteur du sujet restant très laconique en évoquant la résolution du problème.

Si c'est le cas (nettoyage de l'intérieur de la dalle suffisant à faire disparaître les traînées), et si l'origine évoquée est vraie (cache d'une aération / d'un ventilateur non enlevé en usine), la résolution devrait par conséquent ne pas poser de problèmes et être plutôt rapide pour des spécialistes : démonter, enlever le cache coupable, nettoyer la vitre, remonter...


----------



## lebarron (16 Décembre 2007)

akai01 a dit:


> iMac 24", 2,4 Ghz, produit à Shanghai entre le 27/08 et le 02/09.



Idem, j'ai le même problème depuis peu, écran allumé c'est gênant avec un fond noir, sinon on ne remarque rien.
J'ai cru au départ que la vitre n'était pas propre, et hier matin après nettoyage, je me suis rendu compte que les traces sont à l'intérieur.
C'est également un iMac 24 produit à Shanghai entre le 27/08 et le 02/09


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Décembre 2007)

lebarron a dit:


> C'est également un iMac 24 produit à Shanghai entre le 27/08 et le 02/09


Et de deux... Ce n'est pas encore une série, mais ça peut peut-être le devenir. Affaire à suivre.


----------



## cameleone (16 Décembre 2007)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Et de deux...



Non PA5CAL, et de trois : lebarron, akai01 et moi-même (cf. mon avant-dernier message dans le sujet). En tout cas pour ce qui concerne l'usine ; pour la date, c'est vrai, le mien est plus tardif (fin septembre).


----------



## beaunois (16 Décembre 2007)

Il semble que le problème émane de la construction Shangaï

car le mien en sort aussi indiqué au 16/09/07

beaunois


----------



## beaunois (16 Décembre 2007)

Je doute fortement qu'un simple coup de plumeau derrière la vitre soit suffisant.
Si comme il me là; été dit il s'git bien de l'emballage d'un élément de ventilation,ce que je suis parfaitement porté à croire, il y eu une chauffe anormale de l'ensemble et que pour retirer l'origine du problème c'est beaucoup plus compliqué que tu ne le pense.

Là il ne s'agit de dévisser seulement;

Le remontage s'avère très très délicat.


----------



## cameleone (16 Décembre 2007)

beaunois a dit:


> Je doute fortement qu'un simple coup de plumeau derrière la vitre soit suffisant.
> Si comme il me là; été dit il s'git bien de l'emballage d'un élément de ventilation,ce que je suis parfaitement porté à croire, il y eu une chauffe anormale de l'ensemble et que pour retirer l'origine du problème c'est beaucoup plus compliqué que tu ne le pense.
> 
> Là il ne s'agit de dévisser seulement;
> ...



Je ne pense rien, j'évoquais simplement l'apparente résolution aisée du problème telle que relatée (mais en effet très brièvement, sans aucun détail) dans un fil des forums Apple que je citais dans un de mes messages précédents.

Où en es-tu de ta réparation (si réparation il y a) ?


----------



## akai01 (20 Décembre 2007)

j'irais faire la reparation apres les vacances.

je vous tiens au courant


----------



## yannickterre (20 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème sur iMac 24", qui est apparu peut-être une quinzaine de jours après achat.

Par contre aucune trace visible lorsqu'il est allumé...

Mais chose qui me faisait soucis, c'est qu'il chauffe beaucoup quant il "travaille" : le power supply avec isatpro me donne 69/70/71° en utilisation normale et peut monter jusqu'à 79/80° en conversion de film par exemple ...

C'est peu être cette température excessive qui est la cause du phénomène ...

Ca ne m'inquiétait pas plus que ça, car en travaillant on ne voit plus ces traces... mais le risque d'une usure prématurée due à la chaleur intensive me tracasse quand même, vu le prix d'achat et que je n'ai pas l'intention d'en changer tous les an ...

Je suis de près donc !!!

Yannick.

PS : comment sait-on la date de fabrication ? le miens à été acheté après le 20 octobre et il avait Tiger...


----------



## yannickterre (20 Décembre 2007)

Euh !!!

Sur le carton : design Californie et assemblé en Chine ... mais où, c'est grand la Chine !!!

Yannick.


----------



## cameleone (20 Décembre 2007)

iAnn a dit:


> Euh !!!
> 
> Sur le carton : design Californie et assemblé en Chine ... mais où, c'est grand la Chine !!!
> 
> Yannick.



Comme dit par PA5CAL un peu plus haut dans ce sujet, télécharge et installe Coconut Identity Card : à partir du numéro de série de ton Mac, il te fournira la date et le lieu de fabrication.


----------



## yannickterre (20 Décembre 2007)

Merci Cameleone,


Donc monté en Chine entre le 8 et 14 octobre 2007 à Shangaï !!!

J'ai appelé mon revendeur, qui me dit que pour la température rien d'alarmant et que l'alimentation peut monter jusqu'à 90°... pour les traces sur l'écran il n'a entendu parlé de rien et aucune personnes ayant acheté dans cette période ne lui a rapporté ce problème.

A suivre, je verrai après les fêtes.

Yannick.


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Décembre 2007)

Et de cinq !

J'ai l'impression que la qualité de production de l'usine de Shangaï à l'automne 2007 n'a pas été fameuse !

Il faudrait peut-être alerter Apple pour qu'ils fassent quelque chose.


----------



## gad1962 (20 Décembre 2007)

C'est beau l'espoir


----------



## ppz78 (26 Décembre 2007)

J'ai essayé de mesurer la variation de luminosité entre les cotés gauche et droit d'un écran 24"". J'ai utilisé deux méthodes sur un fond d'écran uni (Solid Gray Light) pris parmi les couleurs unies proposées par Apple .

1- Mesure directe avec un appareil photo numérique (canon EOS 350D équipé d'un objectif macro pour cibler une zone d'environ 24 x 36 mm) eh bien entre la partie gauche et la partie droite je trouve un écart d'un demi diaphragme.

2- Prise d'une photo numérique avec le même appareil. Pour éviter quelques artefact de sur-échantillonnage il faut que la photo de l'écran tienne sur environ 500 x 300, donc il faut mettre l'appareil en basse résolution et prendre un peu de recul, ce recul permet aussi de s'affranchir des problèmes de vignettage. De cette image on extrait une zone horizontale couvrant l'écran de iMac sur une petite hauteur de façon à ne voir que du gris (pas d'icônes). Ensuite on met cette image en noir et blanc et on regarde l'histogramme et on relève des niveaux de gris à la main. ... Résultats 
    A- J'espère que l'histogramme sera présent ci après, c'est la première fois que je fais la manip, on y voit clairement que la partie sombre (à gauche n'est pas régulière)
    B- les parties les plus lumineuses ont une valeur d'environ 170 et les parties sombres sont vers 100, ce qui ferait 0,8 diaphragme

Merci de vérifier mes calculs et éventuellement refaire la mesure chez vous.

Bonne soirée  :+))

PPz


----------



## mjpolo (28 Décembre 2007)

Salut,

Moi aussi j'ai ce pb de luminosité: voyez ces photos.
Je ne sais que faire: la machine me plait bien mais ce côté gauche est quand même parfois génant...


----------



## sclicer (28 Décembre 2007)

Hello
Pour ce ayant ces problèmes de luminosité, pourriez-vous mettre votre date d'achat pour faire un rescensement ?

merci:rateau:


----------



## fgcom (10 Janvier 2008)

bonjour à tous, j'ai un imac 24" alu depuis 3 semaines environ et ce matin, en mettant un fond d'écran noir, j'ai pu remarquer des taches plus claires,entre le blanc et le vert très clair à 2 endroits sur le bord bas de l'écran, du genre comme quand on approchait un haut parleur avec un aimant vers une télé avant... Alors? pb de dalle? magnétisation? Je n'ai aucune source directement magnétique qui ai pu faire cela??? j'ai une paire de moniteurs Edirol situés à 10cm chacun de chaque côté du mac mais de tt façon, les taches sont situées vers le bas... d'autres témoignages? merci, François.


----------



## pierre22 (10 Janvier 2008)

Je ne vois pas, mais va sur le lien ci dessous le sujet à déjà été traité
Cordialement


----------



## pierre22 (10 Janvier 2008)

Pardon, voici le lien.
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=829360


----------



## DarkLord (10 Janvier 2008)

pierre22 a dit:


> Pardon, voici le lien.
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=829360



euh... il marche pô ton lien...  

voilu voilu...


----------



## mjpolo (10 Janvier 2008)

Alors, plus personne avec des pb de luminosité (ou autres) de cet iMac? 

Le mien est reparti à la Fnnc pour un échange: le vendeur a vu la même chose que moi (ouf)
quant à moi, j'espère que le prochain sera meilleur... ....encore une semaine au plus.


----------



## fgcom (11 Janvier 2008)

merci mais oui c'est vrai, le lien ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## pierre22 (11 Janvier 2008)

pardon, j'ai du me tomper
J'ai effectué une recherche  "taches écran" sur MG. Cela donne ça :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/search.php?searchid=830914


----------



## fgcom (11 Janvier 2008)

euh...sans te froisser, ce lien non plus ne donne rien...


----------



## pierre22 (11 Janvier 2008)

Effectivement.

 Je suis désolé:rose:  cela ne fonctionne pas. Pourtant j'ai bien fait un copié collé du résultat de ma recherche. Voir photo écran de la recherche.
Cordialement


----------



## fgcom (12 Janvier 2008)

ok, merci, de tt façon, apparement, en recherchant aussi, j'ai trouvé pas mal de gens qui rencontrent des problèmes aussi.
merci encore,
françois


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Moi aussi j'ai ce pb de luminosité: voyez ces photos.
> Je ne sais que faire: la machine me plait bien mais ce côté gauche est quand même parfois génant...



quand tu a pris les photos de ton imac, c'était un démarrage a froid, ou un redémarrage à chaud ? car la luminosité d'un écran ne devient correcte qu'après 30 a 45 minutes de chauffe


----------



## lolly06 (12 Janvier 2008)

Mutant également, j'ai mon 24" depuis octobre, Leopard depuis 1 mois environ, et tout se passe presque à merveille pour l'instant.

Le seul souci concerne Spotlight mais globalement cela ne m'empêche pas de bosser avec mes 18 applis ouvertes en même temps dans le plus grand confort !!!


----------



## DarkLord (12 Janvier 2008)

en effet, moi aussi, j'ai ce genre de choses sur mon 24".
Au début je m'en suis inquiété, ne sachant pas si c'était normal ou pas (cet iMac 24" est mon premier ordinateur perso).
J'avais posté sur le forum avec une ou deux photos à l'appui... Je recherchais cette discussion depuis un moment, mais je crois que mes posts de l'époque ont été effacés car je les avais mis dans une discussion sur la qualité de la dalle iMac 20", j'étais donc hors-sujet...  
Depuis je me suis un peu fait une raison
1- car la chose n'est vraiment visible que sur un écran noir, et je n'ai absolument pas à me plaindre de la qualité de l'écran dans toutes les autres situations...  
2- je me dis que la qualité de rendu des noirs est LE pb des écrans plats (tous les fabricatns de TV font leur comm' là-dessus pour dire qu'ils ont la techno miracle...) et que même sur des grands écrans télés LCD valant au moins le prix de l'iMac, eh bien ce n'est pas parfait non plus...  

voilu voilu...


----------



## DarkLord (12 Janvier 2008)

tiens, pour le fun une des images de l'époque (je sais d'ailleurs pas très bien si on voit ledit phénomène!!!  )







[/URL][/IMG]

voilu voilu...


----------



## Arjii (12 Janvier 2008)

salut,
Moi j'ai toujours ce problème dont nous parle mjpolo mais j'ai trop la flemme de le rapporter après 2 mois d'utilisation intensive. Si j'étais sûr d'obtenir une dalle irréprochable et que ce défaut me gênait vraiment je le ferais, mais quand je vois que certains après plusieurs échanges ont toujours des soucis, je laisse tomber. Seul la poche de rétro éclairage sur les fonds noirs est pénible de temps en temps (passage sombre dans un film par exemple). Je verrais avec l'applecare dans le futur...


----------



## mjpolo (12 Janvier 2008)

macinside a dit:


> quand tu a pris les photos de ton imac, c'était un démarrage a froid, ou un redémarrage à chaud ? car la luminosité d'un écran ne devient correcte qu'après 30 a 45 minutes de chauffe



après environ 6 heureus, alors bien chaud ou pas 



Arjii a dit:


> salut,
> Moi j'ai toujours ce problème dont nous parle mjpolo mais j'ai trop la flemme de le rapporter après 2 mois d'utilisation intensive. Si j'étais sûr d'obtenir une dalle irréprochable et que ce défaut me gênait vraiment je le ferais, mais quand je vois que certains après plusieurs échanges ont toujours des soucis, je laisse tomber. Seul la poche de rétro éclairage sur les fonds noirs est pénible de temps en temps (passage sombre dans un film par exemple). Je verrais avec l'applecare dans le futur...



Finalement t'as p'tet' être bien raison de ne pas le rapporter... ce matain j'i récupéré le second à la FNAC et question écran c'est pareil: toujours plus clair à gauche qu'à droite, avec un halo bien visible en bas à gauche et moins à droite, mais il parait que ce genre de halo est normal sur ce type d'écran ... c'est surtout visible lorsque je visionne une vidéo et sur un fond noir. 

Je crois que si j'ai pas un autre pb style pixel mort ou ventilos bruyants je vais le garder: en désespoir de cause, faute de mieux et aussi parce que "mieux est l'ennemi du bien".
Jetrouve  que c'est quand même dommage d'avoir sortie un ordi d'un tel design et avoir mis un écran de qualité somme toute médiocre...
En ce qui me concerne j'ai acheté le CUBE en 2001 justement pour son look terrible, même si ses performances à l'époque étaient critiquées, et j'aurais mis sans pb 250&#8364; voire plus de plus pour avoir une meilleure dalle et un ordi au top.


----------



## mjpolo (13 Janvier 2008)

Je crois que c'est bien plus visible sur le mien

Qu'est-ce que je peux faire??


----------



## mjpolo (13 Janvier 2008)

Il n'y aurait pas un soft pour atténuer ce halo à gauche: je ne regarde pas l'écran noir tout le temps et pourtant le c. gauche plus clair j'ai du mal à ne pas le voir



DarkLord a dit:


> tiens, pour le fun une des images de l'époque (je sais d'ailleurs pas très bien si on voit ledit phénomène!!!  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est moins prononcé sur le tien, veinard


----------



## DarkLord (13 Janvier 2008)

Yes, c'est vrai que sur le tien, ça a l'air pas mal prononcé... Et ça se voit hors écran noir? 

j'avoue ne pas avoir réussi à lire sur le forum ou ailleurs de choses m'éclairant sur le fait de savoir si c'était normal ou pas et si ça pouvait se corriger ...  

mais bon, j'ai p'têt mal cherché, et quelque part, je me suis fait une raison  

voilu voilu...


----------



## mjpolo (13 Janvier 2008)

DarkLord a dit:


> Yes, c'est vrai que sur le tien, ça a l'air pas mal prononcé... Et ça se voit hors écran noir?
> 
> j'avoue ne pas avoir réussi à lire sur le forum ou ailleurs de choses m'éclairant sur le fait de savoir si c'était normal ou pas et si ça pouvait se corriger ...
> 
> ...



Eh ben sûr que ça se voit en dehors de l'écran noir sinon ça ne searait pas un pb...
je pense que d'ici 1 ou 2 ans je l'aurai oublié mais c'est looooong 
 et d'ici là........:hein:  

Ta réponse au pb est bien sage et vraisembleblement je serai amener à adopter la même zen attitude....mais je ne sais pas si nous avons tous raison d'accepter cet état de chose, c'est pas comme ça que les choses vont changer. 
Si la perfection n'existe pas et un petit défaut est acceptable, une dalle avec cette inuniformité d'éclairage devrait quand même être écartée.


----------



## iota (14 Janvier 2008)

Salut.



mjpolo a dit:


> Je trouve  que c'est quand même dommage d'avoir sortie un ordi d'un tel design et avoir mis un écran de qualité somme toute médiocre...


La dalle de l'iMac 24" est tout sauf médiocre.
Tu trouveras plusieurs tests (ici ou là par exemple) qui mettent en avant la qualité de l'écran, même pour la retouche photo (moyennant l'effet glossy qui pose problème à certains).

Les problèmes d'uniformité de la luminosité touchent la totalité de écrans LCD, même les version haut de gamme utilisant la technologie LED (voir ce test). C'est malheureusemen le lot quotidient des écrans plats.

Pour finir, plus la taille de l'écran est grande, plus il est difficile pour les constructeurs d'avoir une luminosité la plus homogène possible.

@+
iota


----------



## Caraud (14 Janvier 2008)

Moi aussi je veux dire à quel point je suis content de mon iMac.
Quand je fais un diapo de mes photos elles sont incroyablement nettes et claires.
Pour ne pas parler de rapidité, confort d'utilisation, .......


----------



## mjpolo (14 Janvier 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> La dalle de l'iMac 24" est tout sauf médiocre.
> Tu trouveras plusieurs tests (ici ou là par exemple) qui mettent en avant la qualité de l'écran, même pour la retouche photo (moyennant l'effet glossy qui pose problème à certains).
> ...



Bon, d'accord, j'ai été un peu loin  .... surtout que j'aime beaucoup cet iMac 24", j'adoooore même 
mais quand même regarez moi ça :
 pour vous c'est dans la norme? malheureusement pour moi c'est visible et, une fois que je l'ai remarqué j'ai du mal à ne plus le voir :mouais: ...


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Janvier 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Bon, d'accord, j'ai été un peu loin  .... surtout que j'aime beaucoup cet iMac 24", j'adoooore même
> mais quand même regarez moi ça :
> pour vous c'est dans la norme? malheureusement pour moi c'est visible et, une fois que je l'ai remarqué j'ai du mal à ne plus le voir :mouais: ...



Oui on a déjà vu et on a déjà compati. Merci d'éviter le multi-post.


----------



## divoli (14 Janvier 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Bon, d'accord, j'ai été un peu loin  .... surtout que j'aime beaucoup cet iMac 24", j'adoooore même
> mais quand même regarez moi ça :
> pour vous c'est dans la norme? malheureusement pour moi c'est visible et, une fois que je l'ai remarqué j'ai du mal à ne plus le voir :mouais: ...



La question serait de savoir si ce "défaut" te gêne vraiment lors d'une utilisation courante. Si c'est surtout visible sur l'écran au démarrage ou lorsque DVD player ne lit rien, alors bof.

Des défauts, on peut toujours arriver à en trouver, sur n'importe quel ordinateur (que ce soit un Mac ou non)...


----------



## mjpolo (14 Janvier 2008)

Mille merci    ....
je répondais à Iota: tous les sites en question je les ai vus et revus...
ce qui est génant c'est ce halo bien visible à gauche (surtout en bas) quand on regarde un film.

`EDIT  dans les scènes où il y a un fond noir: c'est plutôt fréquent... ces "lampes" à gauche, en haut et en bas, (comme sur la photo) sont bien visible pendant la projection...je m'entraîne à pas les voir...

(j'ai lu aussi quelque part, que sur les bons écrans les défauts peuvent être détectable avec une sonde mais ne doivent en principe pas être visibles, à l'oeil...)


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Janvier 2008)

Merci de continuer ta discussion dans ce fil et d'éviter de transformer ce fil en clône de ce dernier sinon je me verrai obligé de fermer un des deux.


----------



## mjpolo (14 Janvier 2008)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Merci de continuer ta discussion dans ce fil et d'éviter de transformer ce fil en clône de ce dernier sinon je me verrai obligé de fermer un des deux.



Oui chef  mais si tu regardes bien, ce n'est pas moi qui les ai ouverts  en tout cas je n'ai pas eu l'impression de les transformer...excuses


----------



## Arjii (14 Janvier 2008)

mjpolo, en toute sincérité, le halo sur ma dalle est comparable au tiens - au même endroit d'ailleurs - mais pour moi pas de problème en dehors de scène sombre de film. j'ai un fond d'ecran dont le bas est plutot sombre et je ne vois rien, pourtant j'ai été parano avec cette dalle!

Aussi, comme je trouve la luminosité des écrans plats toujours trop "pétante" (toute marques confondues et même portables) j'ai ma luminosité au plus bas et j'utilise en plus de temps en temps shade. As tu testé ce genre de réglage?


----------



## mjpolo (14 Janvier 2008)

Arjii a dit:


> mjpolo, en toute sincérité, le halo sur ma dalle est comparable au tiens - au même endroit d'ailleurs - mais pour moi pas de problème en dehors de scène sombre de film. j'ai un fond d'ecran dont le bas est plutot sombre et je ne vois rien, pourtant j'ai été parano avec cette dalle!
> 
> Aussi, comme je trouve la luminosité des écrans plats toujours trop "pétante" (toute marques confondues et même portables) j'ai ma luminosité au plus bas et j'utilise en plus de temps en temps shade. As tu testé ce genre de réglage?



Bonsoir Arjii, 
Bien sûr j'ai shades en permanence sinon cette dalle me mangerait les yeux  mais ça ne gomme malheureusement pas cette différence.
Je suis en train de visionner "La Traviata" et les deux halos, en haut et en bas à gauche, sont visibles des qu'il y des passages un peu sombres donc les 2/3 de temps dans cet opéra 
Comme tu peux le voir sur l'image dans le post plus haut ce sont bien 2 points lumineux: ça me parait relativement facile de baisser leur réglage à un niveau convenable, à l'usine bien sur...on dirait quelles n 'ont pas la même puissance que les autres ou alors sont d'une autre marque, comme pour les ampoules domestiques...

Je reste zen et fais des efforts pour les ignorer...avec un peu de mal quand même.
Je me dis que, d'ici qq temps ma vue va baisser davantage et ça ne sera polus un pb


----------



## bidibout (14 Janvier 2008)

Je viens de voir vos photos, et ce que vous montrez est malheureusement pour vous tout à fait normal, c'est le rétro-éclairage de la dalle qui n'est pas uniforme. C'est assez fréquent selon les dalles.


----------



## mjpolo (14 Janvier 2008)

bidibout a dit:


> Je viens de voir vos photos, et ce que vous montrez est malheureusement pour vous tout à fait normal, c'est le rétro-éclairage de la dalle qui n'est pas uniforme. C'est assez fréquent selon les dalles.



Ouais, on le sait:mouais: 
Par contre t'aurais pas un truc pour diminuer le seul côté gauche??


----------



## bidibout (14 Janvier 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Ouais, on le sait:mouais:



Je sais que tu sais, mon post avait pour but de dire que c'est normal et qu'il n'y a rien à faire.

Impossible de faire varier l'intensité d'un côté ou d'un autre.


----------



## mjpolo (14 Janvier 2008)

bidibout a dit:


> Y'a rien à faire !
> 
> Impossible de faire varier l'intensité d'un côté ou d'un autre.



:casse: :bebe: bon, bah, alors va falloir que rapporte le second aussi...


----------



## bidibout (15 Janvier 2008)

Je comprend que cela te gêne mais à mon avis (sauf si selon les séries le fabriquant de la dalle n'est pas le même, comme avec les Imac de 2006) tu auras toujours le même soucis si tu le change


----------



## mjpolo (15 Janvier 2008)

bidibout a dit:


> Je comprend que cela te gêne mais à mon avis (sauf si selon les séries le fabriquant de la dalle n'est pas le même, comme avec les Imac de 2006) tu auras toujours le même soucis si tu le change



oui j' ai un peu peur de ça, mais j'ai quand même du mal à abdiquer devant ce problème...

j'en ai quand même vu qui n'avait pas le défaut, et même si les différences d'éclairage existaient
- ce que je conçois tout à fait- elles étaient réparties de manière homogène; par exemple le centre légèrement plus clair et les deux côtés, tout comme les angles un peu plus sombres.

En tous les cas ce n'était absolument pas gênant puisque le défaut, s'il y avait un, était symétrique. 
Je pense que l'oeil humain s'adapte assez mal à tout ce qui est dissymétrique. Comme dans la photographie: les photos peuvent être plus ou moins belles mais on supporte mal une dominante (mais ce n'est pas un pro qui parle )


----------



## mjpolo (15 Janvier 2008)

Arjii a dit:


> Tu as raison Luc. C'est à l'appréciation des personnes.
> Ceci mis à part, je suis allé jeter un oeil sur le forum d'Apple, sur les 24", et là plus je lisais et plus je me sentais mal. Mon 24" a les défauts de dalle: plus clair à gauche, back light peu acceptable etc...
> 
> Mais pour être franc, je ne l'avais pas vraiment remarqué avant, je ne suis pas non plus H24 dessus mais bon, ca ne m'avait pas spécialement frappé. Maintenant c'est vrai que je ne vois que ça. Tiens rien que sur ce site, les bandes oranges des deux côtés, et bien c'est flagrant: celle de droite est plus saturée. En mettant un fond d'écran blanc, idem.
> ...



Bonsoir Arjii,

Je viens de reregarder ce fil: dis-moi, as-tu finalement changé ton iMac? Et le nouveau il est comment?

EDIT: Oh pardon...j'ai encore posté au mauvais endroit.....arghh


----------



## Arjii (16 Janvier 2008)

Pour le micro il fallait amplifier le son->reglé. 

Ensuite le pixel, au fil des utilisations, je me suis rendu  compte que je ne le voyais pas. A 1 cm du bord gauche, rien de dramatique. Je croise néanmoins les doigts pour ne pas en voir d'autre apparaître...

Pour finir, ce halo que tu as toi aussi. Je ne le vois que sur les films et c'est super rare que j'en regarde sur mac. 

 Donc au final, j'ai tout mis dans la balance: 2 mois d'utilisation, rapporter mon précieux à la fnac des halles (j'en suis épuisé d'avance) et risquer une dalle moins bonne contre les points ci dessus. He bien tant que la situation reste stable, je garde. Au pire je ferai jouer l'apple care dans le futur.

Si j'en voyais je dirais aujourd'hui à mon psy que j'ai compris qu'un mac restait avant tout une machine qui pouvait elle aussi avoir des défauts. C'est vrai qu'avant de switcher pour moi un mac etait exempt de tout pbm   Alors comme - dans mon cas - ils ne me gênent, pas je les accepte!


----------



## bidibout (16 Janvier 2008)

Ah si tu es sûr d'avoir vu des modèles où le phénomène était moindre alors là oui tu devrais le faire échanger jusqu'à ce que tu trouves un modèle convenable, après tout vu le prix de l'engin ... De toute façon il y avait déjà ce soucis sur les premiers iMac Intel (j'ai eu du bol sur le miens pas de soucis) on avait aussi fait une pétition pour un soucis de rémanence etc... Il faudrait que Apple se réveille et arrête de croire que tout le monde achètent les yeux fermés !

Tiens nous au courant si tu le changes


----------



## mjpolo (16 Janvier 2008)

bidibout a dit:


> Ah si tu es sûr d'avoir vu des modèles où le phénomène était moindre alors là oui tu devrais le faire échanger jusqu'à ce que tu trouves un modèle convenable, après tout vu le prix de l'engin ... De toute façon il y avait déjà ce soucis sur les premiers iMac Intel (j'ai eu du bol sur le miens pas de soucis) on avait aussi fait une pétition pour un soucis de rémanence etc... Il faudrait que Apple se réveille et arrête de croire que tout le monde achètent les yeux fermés !
> 
> Tiens nous au courant si tu le changes




Tout à fait d'accord: ça fait plaisir de pas se sentir seul et de plus avoir l'impression d'être un emmerdeur alors qu'on est juste exigeant puisqu'on investit tout de même une somme non négligeable (surtout par les temps qui courent) et pour des années d'utilisation quotidienne...
j'aurais pris un ordi pas cher, dans les bas/moyen de gamme où sur le refurb avec une réduction, je ne dirait rien mais là....
 Et encore une fois soit dit, cela n'a rien avoir avec un défaut comm'un à tous les autres écrans LCD (j'ai vu 2 sur 6 qui était TB) : pour moi, on devrait faire un effort pour le voir, le défaut, et pas pour ne plus le voir... ça me parait plutôt logique....

Ceci dit, il est vrai qu'on peut s'y habituer (à force on s'habitue, n'est-ce pas?) et peut-être bien que ce sera mon cas dans qqs jours mais si un des compains le voit aussi alors que son PC est nickel, là, j'aurais un peu honte pour apple...


----------



## bidibout (16 Janvier 2008)

Je ne sais pas s'y on peut s'y habituer, car perso je n'ai pas ce soucis, mais une chose est sûr, si tu peux encore le faire changer fais-le avant qu'il ne soit trop tard, car si tu attends et que tu dépasses le délai tu vas le regretter par la suite 

Il n'y a pas de raison de devoir se forcer pour utiliser sa machine, si cela gâche ton plaisir ce n'est pas normal.


----------



## mjpolo (16 Janvier 2008)

bidibout a dit:


> Je ne sais pas s'y on peut s'y habituer, car perso je n'ai pas ce soucis, mais une chose est sûr, si tu peux encore le faire changer fais-le avant qu'il ne soit trop tard, car si tu attends et que tu dépasses le délai tu vas le regretter par la suite
> 
> Il n'y a pas de raison de devoir se forcer pour utiliser sa machine, si cela gâche ton plaisir ce n'est pas normal.



Arrrrrrrrgh ... moi aussi je le pense, que ça me gâche un peu le plaisir d'utiliser cet iMac, mais c'est déjà le second!!! le premier, en plus de ce pb de dalle, avait aussi d'autres petites choses bizarre qui ont motivé ma décision. Celui-ci n'a que ça (ouf!...  ), par contre c'est un plus visible!! (et m...e... )

Alors je ne sais plus quoi faire...." that is the question"....

Et pour le rapporter j'ai 15 jours depuis samedi dernier...


----------



## mjpolo (16 Janvier 2008)

Mais c'est ton secon ou premier iMac, j'ai pas bien compris?...
Moi j'ai un cube depuis 2001 et déjà à l'époque il y avait qqs pbs d'écran (pixels, couleurs) ou de rayures sur les boitiers en plexi, mais pas à ce point... le mac c'est probablement démocratisé mais la qualité est moins constante...


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Janvier 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Arrrrrrrrgh ... moi aussi je le pense, que ça me gâche un peu le plaisir d'utiliser cet iMac, mais c'est déjà le second!!! le premier, en plus de ce pb de dalle, avait aussi d'autres petites choses bizarre qui ont motivé ma décision. Celui-ci n'a que ça (ouf!...  ), par contre c'est un plus visible!! (et m...e... )
> 
> Alors je ne sais plus quoi faire...." that is the question"....
> 
> Et pour le rapporter j'ai 15 jours depuis samedi dernier...



Bon ce n'est pas en postant quotidiennement dans 2 fils en parallèle et en faisant ressortir des fils tombés dans l'oubli depuis des mois que tu vas solutionner le problème. Tu nous l'a bien expliqué, en long et en large, on t'a déjà apporté LA solution. A ce rythme là on y est encore dans 3 mois ! Tu peux encore échanger ta machine, fais-le ! Et si la nouvelle est pire et bien change-là à nouveau jusqu'à ce que tu sois satisfait. C'est la seule solution à ton problème maintenant merci de laisser de la place aux autres


----------



## mjpolo (16 Janvier 2008)

bidibout a dit:


> Je ne sais pas s'y on peut s'y habituer, car perso je n'ai pas ce soucis, mais une chose est sûr, si tu peux encore le faire changer fais-le avant qu'il ne soit trop tard, car si tu attends et que tu dépasses le délai tu vas le regretter par la suite
> 
> Il n'y a pas de raison de devoir se forcer pour utiliser sa machine, si cela gâche ton plaisir ce n'est pas normal.





DarKOrange a dit:


> Bon ce n'est pas en postant quotidiennement dans 2 fils en parallèle et en faisant ressortir des fils tombés dans l'oubli depuis des mois que tu vas solutionner le problème. Tu nous l'a bien expliqué, en long et en large, on t'a déjà apporté LA solution. A ce rythme là on y est encore dans 3 mois ! Tu peux encore échanger ta machine, fais-le ! Et si la nouvelle est pire et bien change-là à nouveau jusqu'à ce que tu sois satisfait. C'est la seule solution à ton problème maintenant merci de laisser de la place aux autres



Oh là, là!! je veux bien que je relance un peu trop le sujet, peut-être - les fils sont là - [et ce n'est (sauf une je crois) pas moi qui ai posté le premier]...mais c'est en espérant que les choses s'améliore en effet (d'ici 3 mois ou plus tard, et pas seulement pour moi)

Ensuite, vient me répondre qui veut bien venir, me semble-t-il, et je ne pense pas prendre la place de qui que ce soit(?!)- je ne force personne...

Dans l'autre fil, s'il s'agit de celui-là, je posais juste la question concernant la disposition des tube derrière l'écran: fallait-il ouvrir un nouveau pour ça?

.......hmm, je croyais qu'on venait sur ce forum pour échanger, discuter, radoter peut-être aussi....me suis je trompé probablement... je me suis inscrit au macgé il y a qqs années mais je ne suis revenu plus régulièrement que depuis peu (l'achat de ma nouvelle machine -et oui, 1 fois tous les 7 ans...); j'en ai gardé un très bon souvenir de l'époque...mais je vois que les choses ont changé et maintenant il y a des sujets qu'il ne faut pas trop relancer...


----------



## bidibout (17 Janvier 2008)

Je comprend que tu hésites, car dans ce cas là tu te dis ok je change en espérant avoir une dalle mieux mais avec le risque de retrouver d'autres petites choses 

Dans l'idéal tu devrais changer jusqu'à ce que tu ai un modèle qui te conviennes, mais tu es le seul à pouvoir prendre cette décision (après tout tu paies pour avoir quelque chose de nikel).

Dur dilemme.


----------



## Alesc (17 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour ! 

Jusque là ravi de mon superbe iMac 24", que je trouve presque parfait (si ce n'est la dalle et son rétro-éclairage pas super homogène, mais on s'y habitue...), je viens de remarquer des traces très bizarres sur la dalle, derrière la vitre (ce n'est clairement pas la vitre ni le derrière de la vitre)... On dirait des traces discrètes de nettoyage sur une surface brillante ou je ne sais quoi...

Elles se voient quad l'écran est allumé et affiche des surfaces unies claires, j'essaierai de vous faire des photos demain... J'ai la machine depuis août, il ne me semble pas qu'elles étaient là avant, je ne comprends vraiment pas ce que ça peut être, qui a pu apparaître du jour au lendemain... Et depuis que je les ai remarquées (depuis hier), je ne vois plus qu'elles...


----------



## DarKOrange (17 Janvier 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> maintenant il y a des sujets qu'il ne faut pas trop relancer...



... qu'il ne faut pas multiplier et ce pour la lisibilité de ce forum et donc le bien de tous. C'est d'ailleurs une règle générale sur Internet on ne multiplie pas les fils sur le même sujet. Pour prendre ton exemple : si quelqu'un rencontre le même problème que toi, comment va-t-il pouvoir par la suite suivre ton parcours facilement si tu disperses tes messages dans plusieurs fils ? On reprendre le cours de ce fil maintenant. Merci 



bidibout a dit:


> Je comprend que tu hésites, car dans ce cas là tu te dis ok je change en espérant avoir une dalle mieux mais avec le risque de retrouver d'autres petites choses
> 
> Dans l'idéal tu devrais changer jusqu'à ce que tu ai un modèle qui te conviennes, mais tu es le seul à pouvoir prendre cette décision (après tout tu paies pour avoir quelque chose de nikel).
> 
> Dur dilemme.



On tourne en rond la non ? Comme je l'ai dit en m'adressant à mjpolo, il a un problème, on a répondu à ses questions, maintenant la solution est entre ces mains. Qu'il ne se prive pas par contre de nous donner des nouvelles (fraiches) de l'avancement de son problème si il décide de changer de machine.


----------



## cameleone (17 Janvier 2008)

Alesc a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Jusque là ravi de mon superbe iMac 24", que je trouve presque parfait (si ce n'est la dalle et son rétro-éclairage pas super homogène, mais on s'y habitue...), je viens de remarquer des traces très bizarres sur la dalle, derrière la vitre (ce n'est clairement pas la vitre ni le derrière de la vitre)... On dirait des traces discrètes de nettoyage sur une surface brillante ou je ne sais quoi...
> 
> Elles se voient quad l'écran est allumé et affiche des surfaces unies claires, j'essaierai de vous faire des photos demain... J'ai la machine depuis août, il ne me semble pas qu'elles étaient là avant, je ne comprends vraiment pas ce que ça peut être, qui a pu apparaître du jour au lendemain... Et depuis que je les ai remarquées (depuis hier), je ne vois plus qu'elles...



Est-ce que ça ressemble à ce qui est évoqué dans ce fil ?


----------



## smarquis (17 Janvier 2008)

Voilou, donc pour moi, bonheur, joie  j'ai déjà eu des soucis sur mac auparavant, bien sur (iMovie qui n'accepte pas de graveur externe, écran de portable qui déconne, ichat qui marche quand il veut....) mais quand tout marche bien, c'est bien de le dire aussi.
S.

PS: ha oui, et j'ajoute que je trouve le nouveau clavier absolument mortel ! il est super beau, très réactif, et lui aussi très silencieux à la frappe.[/quote]



Y en a un qui est content.... le moral revient moi qui attend mon mac pour demain ou lundi​


----------



## Alesc (17 Janvier 2008)

cameleone a dit:


> Est-ce que ça ressemble à ce qui est évoqué dans ce fil ?


Non, pas du tout, et ça se voit uniquement la dalle allumée, sur des surfaces unies et claires... Je n'ai rien trouvé sur le net jusqu'à maintenant...

Voilà une photo, c'est dur à photographier ce truc ! 
Ce sont donc les espèces de zébrures...


----------



## mjpolo (18 Janvier 2008)

Alesc a dit:


> Non, pas du tout, et ça se voit uniquement la dalle allumée, sur des surfaces unies et claires... Je n'ai rien trouvé sur le net jusqu'à maintenant...
> 
> Voilà une photo, c'est dur à photographier ce truc !
> Ce sont donc les espèces de zébrures...



Tiens, on dirait un film plastique qui se décolle... peut-être entre la surface de l'écran et le verre qui est posé contre?


----------



## DrFatalis (18 Janvier 2008)

Ce ne serait pas, tout bêtement, de la vapeur d'eau qui se condenserait ?


----------



## Alesc (18 Janvier 2008)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Ce ne serait pas, tout bêtement, de la vapeur d'eau qui se condenserait ?


 
J'ai d'abord pensé à ça, mais ça se serait peut-être en allé depuis 3 jours... Je ne sais pas vraiment...Je vais attendre encore quelques jours, et j'appelle Apple Care...


----------



## smarquis (18 Janvier 2008)

Désolé pour les copains qui ont des soucis, j'ai sorti mon gros engin ce matin (Mon mac tout neuf donc) la dalle est parfaite. 
Il est vrai que si on la regarde sous un angle aigu on a un assombrissement, mais sinon, pas de soucis. Il faut laisser 15 minutes de stabilisation et tout va bien.

Il y a peut être un gag avec des personnes qui auraient peut être mis un transformateur derrière l'écran ou un écran près d'un champ magnétique, un onduleur par exemple ou, plus rare un spectromètre de masse . 

Je vais encore faire des test mais à priori pas de soucis.​


----------



## mjpolo (18 Janvier 2008)

smarquis a dit:


> Désolé pour les copains qui ont des soucis, j'ai sorti mon gros engin ce matin (Mon mac tout neuf donc) la dalle est parfaite.
> 
> Il est vrai que si on la regarde sous un angle aigu on a un assombrissement, mais sinon, pas de soucis. Il faut laisser 15 minutes de stabilisation et tout va bien.​
> 
> ...


 
C'est un 24" que tu as?


----------



## smarquis (20 Janvier 2008)

Les deux en fait. Ma femme a un 20'' et moi un 24''. Quand je switch, je switch grave :love:

Ca a l'air de t'étonner? 

Non sérieux en fait sur mon 24'' je constate effectivement des zones un chouia plus sombre si je met un écran gris clair par exemple, après 15' ça s'atténue. En fait je crois que la dalle est tellement grande que l'angle de vue est différent sur les bords qu'au centre, si tu te place face au bord, tu remarques que la tonalité change.

Je confirme pour moi rien à redire


----------



## Cath83 (20 Janvier 2008)

Bon, ben je vais suivre ce fil avec attention... j'ai budgetisé un iMac 20" 2,4GHz cette année... et ce que je lis m'inquiète un peu. J'ai été pas mal enquiquinée avec mon MB, j'aimerais respirer un peu avec un fixe...
Quand je pense que le Spartacus de mon père tourne toujours...


----------



## mjpolo (20 Janvier 2008)

smarquis a dit:


> Les deux en fait. Ma femme a un 20'' et moi un 24''. Quand je switch, je switch grave :love:
> 
> Ca a l'air de t'étonner?
> 
> ...



Tiens, j'envisageais la même chose: un 24" pour moi (c'est fait ) et un 20" pour ma femme 
seulement la différence de couleurs, entre le haut et le bas de l'écran, me dérange pas mal:mouais: . Je sais que ça ne poserait pas de pb à ma femme mais quand même...

Par contre sur mon 24" ce n'est pas une vue de l'esprit: j'ai effectivement le côté gauche plus clair que le droit - (jettes  un oeil sur les photos ci-dessous).
Certes, c'est pas un drame mais une fois que tu l'as vu tu ne vois que ça



Cath83 a dit:


> Bon, ben je vais suivre ce fil avec attention... j'ai budgetisé un iMac 20" 2,4GHz cette année... et ce que je lis m'inquiète un peu. J'ai été pas mal enquiquinée avec mon MB, j'aimerais respirer un peu avec un fixe...
> Quand je pense que le Spartacus de mon père tourne toujours...



Je pense que cet iMac 20" est une très bonne machine, du moment qu'on accepte l'écran avec des couleurs qui se modifient un peu selon l'angle de vue: je pense que cela serait génant pour un pro mais autrement ça ne l'est pas forcement


----------



## Cath83 (20 Janvier 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Je pense que cet iMac 20" est une très bonne machine, du moment qu'on accepte l'écran avec des couleurs qui se modifient un peu selon l'angle de vue: je pense que cela serait génant pour un pro mais autrement ça ne l'est pas forcement



Je pense également qu'une dalle de taille plus modeste demande moins de perfection.
Question bête, ou se trouve le lecteur CD/DVD , sur un des côtés ? je n'ai pas vu sur les différents sites.


----------



## skystef (20 Janvier 2008)

Le 20 pouces est très lumineux aussi. Je suis presque au minimum est ça pique! Surtout avec autant de brillance! 

J'ai un 17 pouces LCD de Sony qui a le même défaut de luminosité excessive.


----------



## mjpolo (20 Janvier 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Je pense également qu'une dalle de taille plus modeste demande moins de perfection.
> Question bête, ou se trouve le lecteur CD/DVD , sur un des côtés ? je n'ai pas vu sur les différents sites.



Une fente sur le côté droit 


skystef a dit:


> Le 20 pouces est très lumineux aussi. Je suis presque au minimum est ça pique! Surtout avec autant de brillance!
> 
> J'ai un 17 pouces LCD de Sony qui a le même défaut de luminosité excessive.



SHADES diminue jusqu'au noir total...je l'ai en permanence le soir et pour des pages blanches internet  ou word, sinon mes yeux souffrent  pour voir des diaporama ou des vidéo on peut s'en passer

Tu peux aussi cliquer ici Une vidéo postée sur Youtube


----------



## Cath83 (20 Janvier 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Une fente sur le côté droit



Je n'ai donc vu que le côté gauche... il est temps que j'ailler faire un tour chez mon revendeur préféré !
Merci  !


----------



## kitetrip (20 Janvier 2008)

C'est dingue ces soucis... Moi qui voulait faire switcher mes parents... 



mjpolo a dit:


> SHADES diminue jusqu'au noir total...je l'ai en permanence le soir et pour des pages blanches internet  ou word, sinon mes yeux souffrent  pour voir des diaporama ou des vidéo on peut s'en passer
> 
> Tu peux aussi cliquer ici Une vidéo postée sur Youtube



A ce point là c'est quand même assez problématique pour un tel produit :rose:


----------



## mjpolo (20 Janvier 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Je n'ai donc vu que le côté gauche... il est temps que j'ailler faire un tour chez mon revendeur préféré !
> Merci  !



Vas voir le lienhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNWgLOfFCk4&feature=related.(j'ai raté tout à l'heure...



kitetrip a dit:


> C'est dingue ces soucis... Moi qui voulait faire switcher mes parents...
> 
> 
> 
> A ce point là c'est quand même assez problématique pour un tel produit :rose:



Oui et non, y en a qui supporte au mini ou à moitié, tout dépend de l'environnement. En tout cas ce qui passe au magasin avec des milliers de lux n'est guère supportable à la maison avec un eclairage normal, surtout vu la grande taille...mais je t'assure que shades marche très bien


----------



## Cath83 (21 Janvier 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Vas voir le lienhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNWgLOfFCk4&feature=related.(j'ai raté tout à l'heure...


`Merci ça y est j'ai vu. En plus je ne connaissais pas ce site. Du coup je me suis abonnée au podcast...


----------



## smarquis (31 Janvier 2008)

Ah ben je me suis vanté trop tôt la mienne aussi est inhomogène. Tout va bien avec des écrans colorés, mais dès qu'on est en blanc ou gris clair c'est devenu cata.

Déçu que je suis.:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:​


----------



## mjpolo (31 Janvier 2008)

smarquis a dit:


> Ah ben je me suis vanté trop tôt la mienne aussi est inhomogène. Tout va bien avec des écrans colorés, mais dès qu'on est en blanc ou gris clair c'est devenu cata.
> 
> Déçu que je suis.:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:​



T'inquiète pas Smarquis, tu vas t'habituer 

Je te raconte mon cas: j'ai eu 3 iMac 24" en 30 jours précis (et oui ) et tu sais quoi? j'ai finalement rapporté le 3° à la fnac et repris le 2° avec le défaut de gradient que tu peux voir dans le post ci-dessus.
La raison? le 3° avait un écran impeccable....enfin presque, là  au moins, les parties plus claires étaient réparties de manière homogène ce qui donnait au visu l'impression de "pas de défaut"

Par contre 2 ventilos sur 3 étaient bien plus bruyants et de plus donnaient deux bruits différents et irréguliers qui plus est:mouais: 
difficile à supporter quand on a ni musique ni un dd ext qui les couvre:hein: 

Alors je me suis dit: tant pis, l'imac alu sans défauts, "visibles ou audibles", n'existe pas, alors il faut choisir un moindre mal (ce sont quand même des défauts pour moi - de conception ou de fabrication - car aussi visibles ou audibles, ils  deviennent gênants) et j'ai récupérer le 2°, silencieux, lui.
Et je peux te dire que du moment où j'ai accepté cette différence de luminosité, je ne la vois presque plus - en tout cas ça ne m'obsède plus, et je suis à présent très content de mon iMac 24" Alu...
Essaie de faire pareil

en tout cas je vais prendre l'AppleCare et plus tard, quand le pb sera réglé par l'arrivé de nouvele dalle et si les choses  s'aggrave, je ferai jouer la garantie....


----------



## ichris75 (4 Février 2008)

@mjpolo


concernant le 3e iMac que tu as eu, avais-tu un ecran sans halo de retro-eclairage à gauche ?

je viens de recevoir mon iMac alu 24'', et malheureusement j'ai une dalle non homogène (plus claire a gauche, se voit sur fond blanc/clair) et un halo en bas a gauche visible avec un fond noir et piece sombre  (typiquement pour regarder  un film).

Sachant que j'ai un pixel mort en haut a gauche et un sous-pixel bleu mort en bas a gauche, j'hesite a le renvoyer , si c'est pour avoir pire: le tien avait 2 halo (haut et bas gauche) ou bruit de ventilo


----------



## mjpolo (4 Février 2008)

> @mjpolo
> concernant le 3e iMac que tu as eu, avais-tu un ecran sans halo de retro-eclairage à gauche ?



Non, les hallo se voyaient un peu, sur un film et dans le noir, mais ils étaient, on peut dire, équitablement répartis entre les 4 coins de l'écran et du coup ça donnait la sensation d'un écran sans défaut; sur un fond uni, blanc, gris, bleu etc.,  je le voyais pas du tout et pourtant  je peux te dire que  je devenais expert dans ce domaine 
Depuis j'ai appris que ce type de hallo est chose courante sur les écran LCD, ainsi, le dernier écran m'avait paru tout à fait correct.



> je viens de recevoir mon iMac alu 24'', et malheureusement j'ai une dalle non homogène (plus claire a gauche, se voit sur fond blanc/clair) et un halo en bas a gauche visible avec un fond noir et piece sombre  (typiquement pour regarder  un film).
> 
> 
> Bon, bah, je le supporte, me concentre sur le film et essaie de ne pas le voir
> Je vais prendre l'AppleCare et plus tard, quand les défauts seront corrigés, je demanderai peut-être à le réparer...





ichris75 a dit:


> Sachant que j'ai un pixel mort en haut a gauche et un sous-pixel bleu mort en bas a gauche, j'hesite a le renvoyer , si c'est pour avoir pire: le tien avait 2 halo (haut et bas gauche) ou bruit de ventilo



Le 3°: l'écran TB mais les 2 ventilos (en bas à gauche et au milieu) tournaient +fort, à des vitesses différentes et ça provoquait un effet de résonance bien irrégulier, difficile à oublier... en tout cas ça fait 10 jours que j'ai de nouveau le 2°, avec le défaut que tu vois plus haut, et je ne regrette pas mon choix: la petite diff de luminosité je n'y pense quasiment plus par contre tous les jours j'apprécie la discrétion de son fonctionnement... 
et il n'y a pas eu de pixels morts sur les 3 (verifié avec soin)...

Moi , je l'ai prix à la fnac donc pour échanger c'était plus pratique, mais si c'est apple store, humm...à toi de décider.
 Je trouve que cet iMac est une vraie belle machine et finalement je suis ravi de l'avoir achetée. Dommage que les composants et l'assemblage ne soient pas à la hauteur du dessin et de la réputation de la marque: les prix en baisse y sont peut-être pour qqchose...:hein:


----------



## smarquis (6 Février 2008)

Moi je pense qu'il ne faut pas lacher le morceau avant d'avoir un produit impeccable. Imagine que tu paies ton mac avec 95% de billet d'Euro et 5% de billet de Monopoly, et que tu essaies de leur dire que cette erreur est normale, tu verras, ils ne vont pas te lacher non plus.
C'est vrai c'est casse pied mais au prix où on paie ces becanes, ils peuvent assurer un produit sans faille. perso je vais recherche mon mac d'ici qq jour. S'il n'est pas parfait ils se débrouillent, je fais le siège là bas. J'ai eu une expérience identique avec un venduer de bagnole neuve qui a vait un défaut (la bagnole pas le vendeur..) Je les ai harcelé tous les jours pendant 6 mois. Ils ont pété les plomb, mais j'ai eu ce que je voulais. Je ne me suis jamais énervé, mais eux... je te dis pas... c'était délicieux:love:​


----------



## mjpolo (6 Février 2008)

smarquis a dit:


> Moi je pense qu'il ne faut pas lacher le morceau avant d'avoir un produit impeccable. Imagine que tu paies ton mac avec 95% de billet d'Euro et 5% de billet de Monopoly, et que tu essaies de leur dire que cette erreur est normale, tu verras, ils ne vont pas te lacher non plus.
> C'est vrai c'est casse pied mais au prix où on paie ces becanes, ils peuvent assurer un produit sans faille. perso je vais recherche mon mac d'ici qq jour. S'il n'est pas parfait ils se débrouillent, je fais le siège là bas. J'ai eu une expérience identique avec un venduer de bagnole neuve qui a vait un défaut (la bagnole pas le vendeur..) Je les ai harcelé tous les jours pendant 6 mois. Ils ont pété les plomb, mais j'ai eu ce que je voulais. Je ne me suis jamais énervé, mais eux... je te dis pas... c'était délicieux:love:​



Dis-moi quelle marque pour que je l'évite 
Plus sérieusement, j'avais envie de faire ça 4,5,6 fois s'il le fallait, pour avoir un iMac umpeccable;
seulement je vois que la qualité a chuté avec les prix et à mon avis, et pour quelqu'un de pointilleux comme moi (c'est un défaut à notre époque ) je ne trouverai pas ou difficilement une machine avec un écran sans défaut, les ventilos silencieux, pas depixels morts, le DD pas trop présent, pas de condensation etc, etc,...et pzeut-être y aurait autre chose pire que ça:affraid: 
Alors j'ai accepté pour l'instant ce défaut de gradient car tout le reste me satisfait. Je demanderai peut être son remplassment plus tard si le pb est règlé, en appellant AppleCare.

Mais je suis daccord avec toi, 1750 c'est quand même pas donné et ça meriterait une meilleure qualité de fabricaion.


----------



## ichris75 (7 Février 2008)

Je crois que je vais me resigner, je me laisse encore quelques jours de reflexions mais comme je l'ai pris sur l'Apple store l'echange sera moins simple qu'a la Fnac. 
Et je ne pourrai pas revenir en arriere si j'en recois un pire, comme ca t'es arrive.
Surtout que le mien est d'un silence incroyable, ventilateur et disque tres peu perceptible, surtout compare a mon disque externe.

En fait, le plus genant c'est vraiment ce gradient gauche-droite avec cette teinte jaune sale a droite, les pixels morts je ne les vois pas en utilisation normale et le halo sur fond noir ca va

Et dire que j'ai pris le 24'' parce que l'ecran du 20'' etait (mauvais) moins bon !


----------



## mjpolo (7 Février 2008)

ichris75 a dit:


> Je crois que je vais me resigner, je me laisse encore quelques jours de reflexions mais comme je l'ai pris sur l'Apple store l'echange sera moins simple qu'a la Fnac.
> Et je ne pourrai pas revenir en arriere si j'en recois un pire, comme ca t'es arrive.
> Surtout que le mien est d'un silence incroyable, ventilateur et disque tres peu perceptible, surtout compare a mon disque externe.
> 
> ...



L'écran 20" est basé sur une technologie différente: il faut regarder les photos sans bouger la tête et même dans ce cas je vois l'image plus sombre en haut qu'en bas; ça se voit d'ailleurs sur le Dock qui est comme "délavé" à côté du 24". Alors je pense malgré tout que nous avons fait le bon choix. 
Je pense aussi qu'autrefois l'inhomogénéité aussi visible n'aurait pas passé le contrôle technique; aujourd'hui ça passe (c'est volontaire, ça rapporte), c'est moins cher, et beaucoup d'utilisateurs ne faisant pas attention ou n'ayant pas envie de s'em.....er à rapporter la machine trouvent les défauts "dans la norme"....comme ça on est fixé et à chacun de choisir le défaut le moins génant


----------



## yannickterre (11 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

Pas de nouvelles ?

Mon revendeur, ne m'a rien dit... il m'a écouté c'est tout... et ramener l'iMac sans savoir s'ils vont faire quelque chose, et combien de temps ils vont le garder... ne me rend pas très courageux.

yannick


----------



## mjpolo (11 Février 2008)

mais si tu ne le rapporte pas au sav manifestant ton mécontentement ils peuvent pas le deviner...
Le mien a le pb connu de rétroéclairage mais pas ce type de tâches bizarres...et moi à ta place c'aurait déjà été fait.


----------



## supersim0n (12 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je m'ajoute à votre liste de gens qui ont se problème étrange avec leur écran de imac (moi c'est un 24 pouces). Cela fait 2 mois environ que j'ai le mien, acheté à la Coop de mon université (Université du Québec à Montréal). J'ai remarqué cette trace il y a peu de temps, alors difficile pour moi de dire si elle était là à l'achat de l'ordinateur.

Quand je l'ai vu, j'ai regardé dans les forums de discussion et je suis tombé sur celui-ci. Cela m'a donc fait angoisser d'entendre parler de recouvrement de ventilateur pas enlevé qui causerait une usure prématurée des composantes du imac.  

J'ai téléchargé CoconutIdentityCard et moi aussi mon imac a été fabriqué à Shanghai entre le 19 et le 25 novembre.

J'ai alors téléphoné tout à l'heure à la Coop Uqam et j'ai parlé avec un technicien qui me dit ne jamais avoir entendu parler de ce genre de problème. Il m'a dit que ça peut etre une trace de poussière ou d'huile que les techniciens utilisent pour nettoyer les écrans. Il a aussi dit que selon lui ça serait surprenant que ça soit causé par un problème de ventilation ou une surchauffe parce que si c'était le cas, j'aurais déjà eu des problèmes : le imac se serait fermé ou n'aurait pas été performant.

En tout cas, je suis un peu sceptique de ce qu'il a dit, mais quand on y réfléchit, c'est pas si fou. Je lui ai parlé que j'ai pourtant fait un test sur geekbench qui m'a donné un très bon score et il disait que justement, un système qui surchauffe aurait été anormalement bas dans le score.

Je travaille de manière assez intensive sur Logic Pro 8 et l'ordi demeure très performant et stable (aucun plantage depuis que je l'ai).

J'hésite beaucoup à l'apporter au magasin pour le faire inspecter, parce qu'il va bien et que je me dis que vaut mieux ne pas laisser un de ces "génies apple) mettre ses mains sur l'écran pour rien : j'ai vu des post sur un forum de Macquébec où le gars disait que l'ordi lui était revenu (de la coop uqam justement !) avec des marques et des traces derrières l'écran. Le technicien avec qui j'ai parlé au tél m'a d'ailleurs dit qu'il fait son possible quand il manipule la vitre, mais qu'il n'est pas dans un environnement contrôlé, alors qu'il ne peut pas faire des miracles.

La seule chose dont je suis sûr, c'est qu'Apple n'aurait pas dû faire un imac lustré, c'est bien beau dans un boutique, mais ce n'est pas pratique pantoute !


----------



## leonzeur (12 Février 2008)

Je découvre ce forum ..j'ai le même problême ..ça semble même s'aggraver sérieusement dans le coin supérieur gauche de l'écran et j'ai l'impression que ça commence aussi à droite ..une sorte de voile grisatre en éventail surtout visible sur écran sombre.
Coconut identitycard : Shangai China entre le 08 et le 14 Octobre 2007.
(iMac 20 pouces 2,4g) 

Je le ramène au magasin....

j'avais oublié ..il y a un forum à ce sujet sur le site d'apple qui, je crois n'a pas été cité ici http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1073945&tstart=0

Donc pour le moment nous serions 6 ..ou 7 ..un ami de Dijon me fait par du même problème sur son iMac 24 pouces


----------



## supersim0n (12 Février 2008)

Ouais dans le meilleur des mondes tu le ramènes au magasin... mais le gars voudra surment pas te l'échanger, il va plutôt la garder plusieurs semaines et ça se peut que ça ne règle rien !


----------



## supersim0n (12 Février 2008)

Il faudrait peut-être avertir Apple... mais comment on fait ?

Parce seul Apple peut lancer une sorte de campagne de rappel... dans les magasins, tu leur amènes ça, ils vont regarder si y a un problème, mais y voudront pas le faire échanger.


----------



## mjpolo (13 Février 2008)

leonzeur a dit:


> Je découvre ce forum ..j'ai le même problême ..ça semble même s'aggraver sérieusement dans le coin supérieur gauche de l'écran et j'ai l'impression que ça commence aussi à droite ..une sorte de voile grisatre en éventail surtout visible sur écran sombre.
> Coconut identitycard : Shangai China entre le 08 et le 14 Octobre 2007.
> (iMac 20 pouces 2,4g)
> 
> ...




6 ou 7 connus...et combien parmi ceux qui ne viennent pas sur ce site?
Moi je vais prendre l'AppleStore...pour des surprises dans 2 ans et demi


----------



## scruta (14 Février 2008)

Bha moi je viens de téléphoner à la SAV pour renvoyer mon iMac 24". Taper un texte sur Word est insupportable, à gauche les caractères sont gris et hyper lumineux à droite on est dans le noir. 

Inutile de dire qu'avec la chance que j'ai, je vais tomber sur un iMac encore plus défectueux !

Mais petite question : Est-ce que certains ont un écran homogène ?


----------



## mjpolo (14 Février 2008)

scruta a dit:


> Mais petite question : Est-ce que certains ont un écran homogène ?



malheureusement je ne le crois pas 
parmi une 12-aine de manipulés seuls 2 étaient sans défaut apparent au magasin (ça peut être tout autrement à la maison...) c'est à dire les hallos répartis de manière uniforme: pour moi tout à fait acceptable.


----------



## scruta (15 Février 2008)

Bon de toute manière, je devrai recevoir mon nouvel IMac avant que l'ancien ne soit pris en charge par le transporteur, 
donc si le nouveau à en plus d'un défaut d'uniformité aussi marqué, des pixels morts ou un problème de ventilateur, je garderai l'ancien !

Aussi facile que la Fnac l'Apple Store


----------



## mjpolo (15 Février 2008)

scruta a dit:


> Bon de toute manière, je devrai recevoir mon nouvel IMac avant que l'ancien ne soit pris en charge par le transporteur,
> donc si le nouveau à en plus d'un défaut d'uniformité aussi marqué, des pixels morts ou un problème de ventilateur, je garderai l'ancien !
> 
> Aussi facile que la Fnac l'Apple Store


Oh le pied 
Comme ça tu pourras tester sous toutes les coutures les  machines, tranquillement chez toi 
En tout cas moi, j'ai fait le bon choix: tant pis pour l'uniformité ... par contre la machine est silencieuse le soir, quand j'ai le dd externe éteint, et c'est bien appréciable...
j'aurais pas supporté l'autre aux ventilos en folie, surtout que ça fait des effets de résonance irréguliers (vu des vitesses de rotation différentes ) qu'on ne peut pas oublier:hein:


----------



## flex99 (15 Février 2008)

Je me permets d'integrer votre liste d'utilisateurs constatant des traces sur leur ecran d'Imac Alu (en haut a gauche tout comme vous...)
Ca ne me plait du tout et j'espere que l'on va pouvoir faire réaliser a Apple qu'il y a qqchose a faire a ce sujet plutot que de nous prendre nos machines pour plusieurs semaines.... Esperons


----------



## scruta (20 Février 2008)

Bon nouvel IMac, nouveaux problèmes : l'écran est légèrement plus uniforme, mais il y a 5 ou 6 pixels morts et le ventilo fait beaucoup de bruit !

Bref, j'ai demandé le remboursement, l' IMac alu c'est fini pour moi. Dommage j'aurai volontiers payé 300(e) de plus pour avoir un écran de qualité correcte...

Ma macophilie en prend un coup !


----------



## Macounette (20 Février 2008)

> l' IMac alu c'est fini pour moi.


C'est vraiment dommage tout ça.
Et dire qu'il y a plein de personnes qui n'ont absolument aucun problème.... 
Pour ma part, j'ai certes une petite différence de luminosité entre la gauche et la droite de l'écran, mais c'est pratiquement imperceptible... mais à part cela, aucun souci. Pas de bruit, pas de pixel mort, rien. Je le recommanderais les yeux fermés.

C'est bizarre mais j'ai la nette impression que les problèmes attirent les problèmes (dans le sens qu'une personne qui aura eu des soucis avec sa première machine en aura avec les suivantes). Allez savoir...


----------



## prasath (20 Février 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> C'est bizarre mais j'ai la nette impression que les problèmes attirent les problèmes (dans le sens qu'une personne qui aura eu des soucis avec sa première machine en aura avec les suivantes). Allez savoir...


 
Moi j'ai plutôt l'impression que les personnes qui ne croyaient pas avoir de problèmes d'écran découvrent qu'ils en avaient en regardant de plus près.

Y'a vraiment des efforts à faire de ce côté là Mr Jobs


----------



## iota (20 Février 2008)

Salut.



prasath a dit:


> Moi j'ai plutôt l'impression que les personnes qui ne croyaient pas avoir de problèmes d'écran découvrent qu'ils en avaient en regardant de plus près.


L'effet placebo doit pas mal jouer aussi 

A force de chercher la petite bête, on la trouve (constater des problème d'uniformité lorsqu'on affiche une image noire, en poussant la luminosité à fond et en étant dans le noir complet est tout à fait normal).
Evidement, certains problèmes sont réels mais j'ai franchement l'impression que certaines personnes veulent trouver des défauts là où il n'y en a pas (c'est à dire, dans des conditions normales d'utilisation).

@+
iota


----------



## Macounette (20 Février 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> L'effet placebo doit pas mal jouer aussi
> 
> ...


Voilà, iota a dit tout haut ce que je pensais entre les lignes.


----------



## mjpolo (20 Février 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> L'effet placebo doit pas mal jouer aussi
> 
> ...



Il faut être optimiste dans la vie, c'est évident...
mais pour moi, sur 3 iMac: 1° - apparitions de couleurs bizarres (pb carte graphique?), ventilos bruyants après 10jours d'utilisation (ce n'est tout de même pas l'usure), pb de luminosité g/d

le 2°: le silence mais toujours ce pb de gradient

le 3°: écran "presque" bon mais les ventilos très bruyants... non, non, j'ai pas cherché ce bruit dans le calme de la nuit, dès le 1° démarrage et si bien audibles, que j'ai même pas configuré la machine, directe retour magasin (depuis renvoyé e chez Apple)....... et...j'ai repris le 2°: juste cet écran plus claire à gauche qu'à droite mais bon.... et même ma tendre épouse le voit et ce sans difficulté aucune et dans des conditions tout à fait normales d'utilisation.
C'est dommage car c'est vraiment un bel ordinateur.

On peut adorer Mac mais ça ne doit pas nous empêcher de rester lucide et exigeant. 
La qualité Apple... avec cet iMac c'est un peu la loterie...


----------



## iota (21 Février 2008)

Salut.



mjpolo a dit:


> On peut adorer Mac mais ça ne doit pas nous empêcher de rester lucide et exigeant.
> La qualité Apple... avec cet iMac c'est un peu la loterie...


Non justement... (même si tu as joué de malchance)
Les trois ou quatre personnes qui sont venues se plaindre ici ne peuvent en aucun cas être considéré comme un échantillon représentatif.

Sur la totalité des iMac vendus, combien de personnes ont des problèmes ?
Si tu as la réponse à cette question, alors on reparlera de loterie. En attendant, on constatera seulement que certaines personnes ont eu des problèmes (et que beaucoup de personnes sur ces forums ont l'air pleinement satisfaites de leur machine).

@+
iota


----------



## mjpolo (21 Février 2008)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Non justement... (même si tu as joué de malchance)
> Les trois ou quatre personnes qui sont venues se plaindre ici ne peuvent en aucun cas être considéré comme un échantillon représentatif.
> ...



Ton raisonnement est Statistiquement et Techniquement juste... perso je pense que bcp de switcher ne sont pas aussi exigeants côté bruit que les possesseurs de cube (que je suis  ...)
et puis, si on met la luminosité à fond et on ne "cherche" pas les défauts en regardant un film qui contient des images animées sombres (c'est vrai qu'il faut faire expres...)....
et si on a à côté un dd externe, et on écoute de la musique..... on entend pas les ventilos:rateau: 
Au fait, t'ai-je déjà dit que j'adoooorrrrais mon iMac??:love:


----------



## Cath83 (22 Février 2008)

Hier, en visite chez mon revendeur agrée... j'ai exposé mes craintes pour l'achat d'un alu 20" . Sa réponse est simple, pas plus de ventilos en folie que sur les autres produits, pas de génocide de pixels, en revanche la dalle du 20" est en rapport avec son prix. pour une utilisation en mode bureau, pas de problème, pour une utilisation en graphisme, circulez ...
Il est vrai que ceux que j'ai vu exposés, tournaient bien, j'ai pu vérifier en traitement de texte, et donc sur fond blanc, tout est normal... Je me doute également qu'ils ne vont pas exposer un ordi qui crache grogne et râle... et qui affiche un écran jaune pipi...
Ils disent également qu'ils font le SAV en magasin, (pas d'envoi en Irlande ou autre) donc immobilisation réduite. Perso, je suis artisan/commerçante, et je fais le SAV de ce que je vends, j'ai très vite viré le matériel peu fiable. Aucun intérêt à vendre de la daube qui revient constamment en réparation.... pour ça il y a carrouf... logique du marché. Du coup, suis bien tentée par ce 20" moi ...


----------



## ichris75 (22 Février 2008)

Finalement j'ai décidé de renvoyer mon iMac 24'' avant les 2 semaines après réception, Apple n'a posé aucun problème.
J'ai reçu le nouveau aujourd'hui, et c'est mieux, toujours un gradient gauche droite mais moins gênant et surtout  sans teinte jaune à droite. Il  y a pratiquement pas de halo sur un écran noir et il est aussi silencieux que le précédent . Je vais le garder celui la même si pas parfait.


----------



## ichris75 (24 Février 2008)

ichris75 a dit:


> Finalement j'ai décidé de renvoyer mon iMac 24'' avant les 2 semaines après réception, Apple n'a posé aucun problème.
> J'ai reçu le nouveau aujourd'hui, et c'est mieux, toujours un gradient gauche droite mais moins gênant et surtout  sans teinte jaune à droite. Il  y a pratiquement pas de halo sur un écran noir et il est aussi silencieux que le précédent . Je vais le garder celui la même si pas parfait.



une petite précision, celui-ci semble avoir été produit en Rép. Tchèque (!? d'après Temperature monitor, coconutIdentityCard ne reconnait pas), le précédent c'était en Chine.


----------



## Cath83 (24 Février 2008)

ichris75 a dit:


> une petite précision, celui-ci semble avoir été produit en Rép. Tchèque (!? d'après Temperature monitor, coconutIdentityCard ne reconnait pas), le précédent c'était en Chine.



Comment reconnais tu le pays d'assemblage ?


----------



## ichris75 (24 Février 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> Comment reconnais tu le pays d'assemblage ?


soit tu utilises CoconutIdentityCard qui t'affiche le pays et la date. Dans mon cas il ne sait pas le dire. Mais Temperature monitor (qui sert a afficher ... la temperature des differents composants), m'affiche l'info dans la fenetre System Info.


----------



## akai01 (24 Février 2008)

Je vais au SAV demain
je vous tiens au courant en fin de semaine

(pour voir mon pb  => cf premier post)


----------



## Cath83 (24 Février 2008)

ichris75 a dit:


> soit tu utilises CoconutIdentityCard qui t'affiche le pays et la date. Dans mon cas il ne sait pas le dire. Mais Temperature monitor (qui sert a afficher ... la temperature des differents composants), m'affiche l'info dans la fenetre System Info.



Ok merci ...   mon MB vient de Chine ...:mouais::mouais::mouais: je ne peux pas dire que j'en suis ravie...


----------



## mjpolo (24 Février 2008)

ichris75 a dit:


> soit tu utilises CoconutIdentityCard qui t'affiche le pays et la date. Dans mon cas il ne sait pas le dire. Mais Temperature monitor (qui sert a afficher ... la temperature des differents composants), m'affiche l'info dans la fenetre System Info.



Où tu trouves Temperature monitor?


----------



## Cath83 (24 Février 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Où tu trouves Temperature monitor?



http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Utilitaire/optimiseurs_et_tests/fiches/30761.html


----------



## mjpolo (24 Février 2008)

Cath83 a dit:


> http://www.01net.com/telecharger/mac/Utilitaire/optimiseurs_et_tests/fiches/30761.html



Ok merci 
téléchargé, installé mais je ne trouve pas l'identité de l'iMac


----------



## Cath83 (24 Février 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Ok merci
> téléchargé, installé mais je ne trouve pas l'identité de l'iMac



essaie avec : http://mac-gratuit.fr/telecharger/CoconutIdentityCard.html


----------



## mjpolo (24 Février 2008)

Ah ben non! moi je connais c'est ichris75 qui en parle eet je me demande ou dans ce Temperature Monitor trouve-t-il la date de fabrication:mouais:


----------



## ichris75 (25 Février 2008)

temperature monitor ici http://versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/19994

l'info est affichée dans System Info (je ne sais plus quel menu, je suis au bureau et ne peux pas vérifier)


----------



## ichris75 (25 Février 2008)

ichris75 a dit:


> temperature monitor ici http://versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/19994
> 
> l'info est affichée dans System Info (je ne sais plus quel menu, je suis au bureau et ne peux pas vérifier)


Window>Show System Info


----------



## Vivid (25 Février 2008)

Bonjour,


je suis passer dans une grande surface est j'ai bien regarder 'vos écrans' 20 et 24 pouces, justement avec une 'demo' ou un écran de sauvegarde, donc de jolie images, j'ai rien vue d'anormal...

des series surement? non?

le mieux ce serait que vous fassiez un bitmap mettant en 'valeur' ces défauts, les défauts serait de suite visible en chargent avec photoshop ou un autre ce fichier. 

bye


----------



## akai01 (26 Février 2008)

quelqu'un a fusionné mon post sur  CE probleme qui n'a aucun rapport avec les problemes de difference de luminosité.
c'est tres dommage.

Voici de nouveau mes photos :


----------



## mjpolo (26 Février 2008)

ichris75 a dit:


> Window>Show System Info



Ok, merci


----------



## macinside (26 Février 2008)

akai01 a dit:


> quelqu'un a fusionné mon post sur  CE probleme qui n'a aucun rapport avec les problemes de difference de luminosité.
> c'est tres dommage.
> 
> Voici de nouveau mes photos :



ta machine elle en bouffe de la poussière


----------



## Kiyoshi (26 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> ta machine elle en bouffe de la poussière



C'est pas plutôt l'optiqe de l'appareil photo ? :mouais:


----------



## mjpolo (26 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> ta machine elle en bouffe de la poussière



Je crois qu'il parle des traînées grises visibles surtout sur la 1° image et pas des petites traces de poussières


----------



## akai01 (27 Février 2008)

excatement


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Je crois qu'il parle des traînées grises visibles surtout sur la 1° image et pas des petites traces de poussières



sauf que la traîné en question c'est une amalgame de poussière et je suis que si on démonte la machine le ventillo en bas a gauche sera aussi plein de poussière


----------



## akai01 (27 Février 2008)

on verra la réponse du SAV.

(je suis pas aussi sur que toi)

Plusieurs utilisateur ont eu le même problème.

Réponse semaine prochaine


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2008)

akai01 a dit:


> on verra la réponse du SAV.
> 
> (je suis pas aussi sur que toi)




J'en ai démonter suffisament pour être sur   

Reste a voir si le sav te dis tout


----------



## mjpolo (27 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> J'en ai démonter suffisament pour être sur
> 
> Reste a voir si le sav te dis tout



Donc cette poussière serait passée entre la vitre et l'écran, c'est ça? normalement l'un devrait épouser parfaitement l'autre sans laisser d'espace me semble-t-il... cela veut dire que la vitre n'est pas parfaitement plane, ou alors c'est l'écran .... dans ce cas là, apple choisit mal ces fournisseurs, es-tu d'accord Macinside?


----------



## cameleone (27 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> J'en ai démonter suffisament pour être sur
> 
> Reste a voir si le sav te dis tout



Non, non, ce n'est pas une question de poussière. Nous sommes quelques-uns (peut-être une dizaine sur MacGénération) à avoir ce souci de traînées grises sur des iMac Alu 24". En tout cas, pour ce qui me concerne, mon ordi est totalement à l'abri de la poussière.

Par ailleurs : en effet, les fils fusionnés traitent deux problèmes bien distincts. D'un côté des soucis d'homogénéité de la dalle (avec halo lumineux sur écran noir ou foncé, différences de luminosité entre côté droit et gauche de l'écran...) et de l'autre des soucis de trainées blanchâtres ou grises derrière la dalle en verre, partant le plus souvent du coin supérieur gauche de l'écran.


----------



## macinside (27 Février 2008)

cameleone a dit:


> Non, non, ce n'est pas une question de poussière. Nous sommes quelques-uns (peut-être une dizaine sur MacGénération) à avoir ce souci de traînées grises sur des iMac Alu 24". En tout cas, pour ce qui me concerne, mon ordi est totalement à l'abri de la poussière.



je parle de cette photo de akai01 (et de rien d'autre) j'en ai démonter et nettoyer pas mal pour un problème identique, je ne parle des autres problème d'homogénéité


----------



## cameleone (27 Février 2008)

macinside a dit:


> je parle de cette photo de akai01 (et de rien d'autre) j'en ai démonter et nettoyer pas mal pour un problème identique, je ne parle des autres problème d'homogénéité


Non, moi non plus je ne parle pas des problèmes d'homogénéité, mais d'un problème absolument identique à celui qui est visible sur les photos d'akai. Nous sommes plusieurs à avoir ces trainées sous la vitre (pour des iMac 24" alu, tous fabriqués entre fin août et fin septembre 2007), et pour ma part en tout cas, un excès de poussière est à exclure totalement.


----------



## eddy2502 (28 Février 2008)

et bien moi je viens d'avoir mon 24 " 2800 et apres deux jour, plus rien
plus moyen de l'allumer cet imac
pour mon premier mac , ca fait tache
il est partit en depannage car apple ne veut pas le changer, pas top le service
on m'avait dit , prend apple tu verrat c'est le jour et la nuit et ben j'ai la nuit ,ecran noir et rien d'autre....


----------



## mjpolo (28 Février 2008)

eddy2502 a dit:


> et bien moi je viens d'avoir mon 24 " 2800 et apres deux jour, plus rien
> plus moyen de l'allumer cet imac
> pour mon premier mac , ca fait tache
> il est partit en depannage car apple ne veut pas le changer, pas top le service
> on m'avait dit , prend apple tu verrat c'est le jour et la nuit et ben j'ai la nuit ,ecran noir et rien d'autre....



En principe t'as 14 jours à partir de la date d'achat pour l'échanger....après 2 jours je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi ils ne veulent pas le faire


----------



## atilla (28 Février 2008)

Voilà mon écran.
Cela semble empirer, quelqu'un a déjà eu qqe chose comme ça? Voir fichier attaché.


Merci d'avance


----------



## LazyMacUser (1 Mars 2008)

Yop, j'ai un iMac alu 20" depuis noël, et je viens de remarquer ce matin que j'ai des traînées sur l'écran, sauf que les miennes commencent du dessus, entre la webcam et le coin supérieur droit. J'ai immédiatement pensé à de l'humidité, mais donc ce serait de la poussière?

Attendons la réponse que le SAV va donner à Akai... même si ça risque de pas nous satisfaire.


----------



## macinside (3 Mars 2008)

akai01 a dit:


> quelqu'un a fusionné mon post sur  CE probleme qui n'a aucun rapport avec les problemes de difference de luminosité.
> c'est tres dommage.
> 
> Voici de nouveau mes photos :



pour en revenir a cette photo de akai01, voici ce que donne le nettoyage de la vitre d'un imac alu présentant la même chose. Un seul passage, pas très ragoûtant non ? la deuxième photo c'est l'une des causses probable, un ventilateur qui n'a que 2 mois et qui a bien manger de la poussière (c'est le ventilateur du processeur qui ce trouve en bas a gauche)


----------



## fredop (14 Mars 2008)

Donc, si ces espèces de trainées sont de la poussière, quid des barres horizontales grisatres qui traversent tout l'écran ? 

J'ai pour ma part les deux symptomes et je n'habite pas dans une grande à poussière. Mais pas dans un bloc opératoire non plus


----------



## samoussa (19 Mars 2008)

j'ai moi aussi le même problème que Akai01. Mon ordinateur a été acheté à sa sorite fin août. Les traces sont apparues vers novembre et n'ont fait qu'empirer. Je suis dans un environnement non fumeur et pourtant cela ressemble à des traces de fumée...


----------



## bliss (21 Mars 2008)

Hello g le meme probleme que vous avec des traces blanches sur mon imac 24 alu qd in est éteint dans le coin haut gauche fabriquer aussi a shangai en chine entre le 26/11/07 et le 02/12/2007 et j hésite à le renvoyer dites moi ce que vous avez fait vous ??? avez vous des retours??? merci d'avance


----------



## samoussa (21 Mars 2008)

je n'en sais pas beaucoup, si ce n'est que j'ai vu un modèle d'expo qui avait le même "problème", chez un revendeur. Ce qui me fait dire que cela ne touche pas forcement les fumeurs. Chez moi d'ailleurs on ne fume pas donc...


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> j'ai moi aussi le même problème que Akai01. Mon ordinateur a été acheté à sa sorite fin août. Les traces sont apparues vers novembre et n'ont fait qu'empirer. Je suis dans un environnement non fumeur et pourtant cela ressemble à des traces de fumée...



tout redeviens poussières


----------



## CLEIA (21 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous
J'ai également le problème "Shanghai". 
Fabrication : between 26.11.2007 and 02.12.2007
En haut à gauche de mon mac alu 24.


----------



## sclicer (24 Mars 2008)

Pour moi, imac depuis 2 semaines, pas de problèmes apparents. Fin je ne cherche pas :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Mars 2008)

...iMac 24 " 2.4 GHz  3 Gb depuis 3 semaines sans problème particulier ... totalement silencieux , dalle impeccable et réactivité exceptionnelle !
Jamais éteint jusqu'à présent ... uniquement suspension d'activité la nuit !


----------



## jhnmoa123 (24 Mars 2008)

> Hello g le meme probleme que vous avec des traces blanches sur mon imac 24 alu qd in est éteint dans le coin haut gauche fabriquer aussi a shangai en chine entre le 26/11/07 et le 02/12/2007 et j hésite à le renvoyer dites moi ce que vous avez fait vous ??? avez vous des retours??? merci d'avance


 
ca serai quand meme bien de metre une photo 
pour toutes les personne ayan le probleme dailleur


----------



## bliss (24 Mars 2008)

Voilà des photos pour savoir de quel problème je parle...

J'aimearais savoir ce kon fait les personnes avec un problème similaire , est ce kil on renvoyer a apple , il on eu des retours ?????

des réponse svp...


----------



## macinside (24 Mars 2008)

bliss a dit:


> Voilà des photos pour savoir de quel problème je parle...
> 
> J'aimearais savoir ce kon fait les personnes avec un problème similaire , est ce kil on renvoyer a apple , il on eu des retours ?????
> 
> des réponse svp...





macinside a dit:


> pour en revenir a cette photo de akai01, voici ce que donne le nettoyage de la vitre d'un imac alu présentant la même chose. Un seul passage, pas très ragoûtant non ? la deuxième photo c'est l'une des causses probable, un ventilateur qui n'a que 2 mois et qui a bien manger de la poussière (c'est le ventilateur du processeur qui ce trouve en bas a gauche)



comme dis plus haut, ta machine a bien bouffer de la poussière, ton ventilateur gauche est sûrement très encrassé  merci de ne pas écrire en langage SMS


----------



## sclicer (24 Mars 2008)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...iMac 24 " 2.4 GHz  3 Gb depuis 3 semaines sans problème particulier ... totalement silencieux , dalle impeccable et réactivité exceptionnelle !
> Jamais éteint jusqu'à présent ... uniquement suspension d'activité la nuit !



Même chose, toutefois je suspend souvent l'activité quand je part chercher du pain, changer de pièce etc..; Ca ne l'abîme pas trop ?:rateau: :rose:


----------



## bliss (26 Mars 2008)

Akai01 a tu eu le retour de ton imac du SAV d apple ...???

est ce qu'il echange ou repare complètement le problème ???

Merci d'avance


----------



## jhnmoa123 (31 Mars 2008)

Alesc 

pour te répondre a ton problème de tache sur ton écran j'ai remarqué exactement la même chose chez moi sauf que je me suis aperçu que ces taches chez moi sont en fait des restes de mon fond d'écran pour être claire je tourne sous mac mais aussi sous vista et les traces sont des reste  de mon fond d'écran vista qui persiste quand je suis sous mac maintenant peut être que tu ne tourne pas sous windows du tout mais peut être as tu mis une image en fond d'écran sur ton mac qui elle aussi laisse des traces persistante quand tu passe sur un écran gris ou elle ressorte  

 et si c'est le cas par contre je ne sais pas si ce phénomen  est normal ou non


----------



## trust no 1 (1 Avril 2008)

vous commencer a me faire flipper tous !j'ai acheter le mien vendredi dernier,pour le moment tous va bien et j'espere que ça va continuer


----------



## KilEstBoLeMac (1 Avril 2008)

mmm... :mouais:  le miens est mieux...    na  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## bsd (2 Avril 2008)

bonjour à tous,

je decouvre vos messages, j'ai le meme pb sur imac 24 alu et imac 20 alu, fabriquation mi decembre, achat mi janvier, environnement fumeur leger, bonne ventilation, travail retouche photo donc plein ecran sur fond noir cela ce voit (idem lorsqu'ils sont eteints).

mon revendeur mac me dit la chose suivante :  problème  connu, idem sur certaines TV HD qui ont une dalle de protection,  RESULTAT :  soit SAV, qui pour lui est une perte de temps, soit system D :

Prendre des ventouses a mettre en haut et en bas  et dans les coins,  soulever la dalle composite horizontalement, elle est aimanté legerement, la dalle est tres legere, attention aux plots de fixation perpendiculaire à la dalle un peu partout (donc a soulever a l'horizontal). Allez dans sa salle de bain, mettre une serviette dans la baignoire, poser la dalle dessus, mouiller a l'eau tiede faible pression, prendre liquide vaisselle, quelques gouttes, et nettoyer avec une serviette humide coton, raincage, sechage avec serviette coton seche, puis utiliser un seche cheveux faible temperature. finition avec chiffon coton sec et 'faire un peu de buee / vapeur' comme lorsque l'on procede a un nettoyage de ses lunettes et essuyer legerement pour supprimer les dernieres traces.

Ensuite reposer delicatement, attention a la poussiere, donc utilisez le seche cheveux a froid pour chasser la poussiere .

system D fait sur imac 24 et 20 alu, resultat impec. 

d'apres mon revendeur, a faire proprement tous les 3 a 6 mois. de toutes les façons il est impossible de voir si la dalle a ete soulevee, sauf si traces car pas de precautions.

NE PAS UTILISER DE PRODUIT AUTRE QUE DU LIQUIDE VAISSELLE

voila 

bonne journée a tous


----------



## mjpolo (2 Avril 2008)

bsd a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> 
> je decouvre vos messages, j'ai le meme pb sur imac 24 alu et imac 20 alu, fabriquation mi decembre, achat mi janvier, environnement fumeur leger, bonne ventilation, travail retouche photo donc plein ecran sur fond noir cela ce voit (idem lorsqu'ils sont eteints).
> 
> ...



Oh là!! c'est quoi cette histoire de système D pour une machine sous garantie à plus de 1700&#8364;??   
Je suis d'accord: la perfection n'est pas de ce monde mais à ce point ça craint grave:hein: 
Ils auraient pu réfléchir avant chez Apple, non? en choisissant une option écran qui ne provoque pas ce type de désagréments....
Pour l'instant je vois rien chez moi (3 mois d'utilisation et non fumeur mais pas lieu stérile exempt de poussière ) et j'ai pas envie de m'amuser à ce type de nettoyage sur une machine sous garantie  tous les 6 mois:hein: (risque de casse, rayures...)


----------



## bsd (2 Avril 2008)

suis d'accord pour le prix mais le SAV system D c'est 10 minutes pas plus sans eteindre le mac...


----------



## mjpolo (2 Avril 2008)

bsd a dit:


> suis d'accord pour le prix mais le SAV system D c'est 10 minutes pas plus sans eteindre le mac...



Pour le délai d'accord....


----------



## samoussa (2 Avril 2008)

Bienvenue sur l'apple "bath" care :love: :love:


----------



## Cath83 (2 Avril 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> Bienvenue sur l'apple "bath" care :love: :love:



Bah ! parce qu' ils le valent bien !


----------



## Macounette (3 Avril 2008)

C'est un truc à se flinguer un Mac, ça. :mouais: Un peu comme le nettoyage capteur pour un réflex numérique.  Bref, le meilleur moyen de:
- endommager sa machine;
- perdre sa garantie;
- faire un infarctus :rateau:

Non merci, je préfère (et de loin) engueuler le SAV Apple (même si le risque d'infarctus est existant là aussi ) jusqu'à ce qu'ils me remplacent la machine (option purement théorique dans mon cas, heureusement....).


----------



## Vladimok (3 Avril 2008)

bsd a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> 
> je decouvre vos messages, j'ai le meme pb sur imac 24 alu et imac 20 alu, fabriquation mi decembre, achat mi janvier, environnement fumeur leger, bonne ventilation, travail retouche photo donc plein ecran sur fond noir cela ce voit (idem lorsqu'ils sont eteints).
> 
> ...




Et si tu casse la vitre ?


----------



## Alesc (10 Avril 2008)

Alesc a dit:


> Non, pas du tout, et ça se voit uniquement la dalle allumée, sur des surfaces unies et claires... Je n'ai rien trouvé sur le net jusqu'à maintenant...
> 
> Voilà une photo, c'est dur à photographier ce truc !
> Ce sont donc les espèces de zébrures...


Juste pour vous tenir informé...
J'ai donc appelé l'Apple Care, un technicien est venu ce matin et a changé la dalle... J'espère que ça ne réapparaîtra pas sur celle-là !


----------



## nikki sixx (10 Avril 2008)

trust no 1 a dit:


> vous commencer a me faire flipper tous !j'ai acheter le mien vendredi dernier,pour le moment tous va bien et j'espere que ça va continuer



et moi donc... j'ai pas encore eu ce problème !!


----------



## rafael974 (14 Avril 2008)

+1

Après le problème des fissures sur mon ancien macbook, voilà que j'ai moi aussi des trainées en haut à gauche derrière la plaque de l'écran de mon imac 24" (fabriqué à Shanghai fin 09/07)... 
Je n'ai pas lu tous les posts mais si j'ai bien compris, il suffit juste de la faire nettoyer ainsi que de faire nettoyer les ventilos ? Qui peut le faire si l'imac a été acheté sur l'applestore ?


----------



## Cath83 (14 Avril 2008)

rafael974 a dit:


> +1
> 
> si j'ai bien compris, il suffit juste de la faire nettoyer ainsi que de faire nettoyer les ventilos ? Qui peut le faire si l'imac a été acheté sur l'applestore ?



Pour moi, le SAV le plus proche fera l'affaire, non ?


----------



## Nitiel (14 Avril 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Oh là!! c'est quoi cette histoire de système D pour une machine sous garantie à plus de 1700??
> Je suis d'accord: la perfection n'est pas de ce monde mais à ce point ça craint grave:hein:
> Ils auraient pu réfléchir avant chez Apple, non? en choisissant une option écran qui ne provoque pas ce type de désagréments....
> Pour l'instant je vois rien chez moi (3 mois d'utilisation et non fumeur mais pas lieu stérile exempt de poussière ) et j'ai pas envie de m'amuser à ce type de nettoyage sur une machine sous garantie tous les 6 mois:hein: (risque de casse, rayures...)


 
Il y a deux maison, toute les deux pourie, sauf que l'une a l'aire neuve.
Voila le mac de aujourd'hui ! niveaux materiel pas logiciel !​


----------



## xibeb (5 Juin 2008)

j'ai eu aussi plusieurs jours d'affilé, une petite tache de buée derrière l'écran...j'habite dans un pays tropical donc j'exclue la théorie du choc thermique du à la juxtaposition alu/verre d'autant qu'aprés être passé discuter avec le SAV (il ne veut pas le prendre en charge pour ce pb !) il m'a dit qu'un joint existait derrière la vitre. En effet j'avais passé un produit à vitre en faisant attention de pulvériser sur le milieu de l'écran et je croyait que cela pouvait venir de là (une petite qté de liquide derrière la vitre,) mais apparemment non. Alors je n'ai laissé branché 2j (conter l'avis du SAV à qui j'avais posé la question) et plus de tâche... c'est quand même un peu gênant de savoir qu'il y'a (o y'a eu) de l'humidité la derrière, en vase clos....


----------



## Liyad (5 Juin 2008)

iMac commandé hier... je commence doucement à flipper quand même...


----------



## Macounette (6 Juin 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> iMac commandé hier... je commence doucement à flipper quand même...


Y'a pas de raison ! Allez, relax. Ton iMac sera superbe. _Think positive !_


----------



## Liyad (6 Juin 2008)

Oui, je n'arrête pas de me dire que les forums sont là où les gens parlent des mauvais truc, c'est une concentration des problèmes...

Positif !


----------



## Macounette (6 Juin 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Oui, je n'arrête pas de me dire que les forums sont là où les gens parlent des mauvais truc, c'est une concentration des problèmes...
> 
> Positif !


Mais oui !  Si ça peut te rassurer, mon iMac 24" n'a aucun défaut... :love: Et il est relativement récent puisque je l'ai acheté en novembre dernier.


----------



## theswimmer (7 Juin 2008)

bonjour, après avoir lu une bonne partie de ce forum, j'aimerai que vous m'aidiez ! Voila, j'ai lu (par forcément ici) que les écrans des imac 20" était de moins bonne qualité que les écrans des 24". Qu'en pensez vous ?
J'hésite entre l'achat d'un imac 20" 2.66 Ghz (début 2008) et un imac 24" 2.4 Ghz (milieu 2007) et après tout ce que j'ai lu, je dois dire que je suis un peu perdu...


----------



## Vladimok (7 Juin 2008)

theswimmer a dit:


> bonjour, après avoir lu une bonne partie de ce forum, j'aimerai que vous m'aidiez ! Voila, j'ai lu (par forcément ici) que les écrans des imac 20" était de moins bonne qualité que les écrans des 24". Qu'en pensez vous ?
> J'hésite entre l'achat d'un imac 20" 2.66 Ghz (début 2008) et un imac 24" 2.4 Ghz (milieu 2007) et après tout ce que j'ai lu, je dois dire que je suis un peu perdu...



Pour moi, cela serais le 24", sans hésiter.


----------



## mjpolo (7 Juin 2008)

theswimmer a dit:


> bonjour, après avoir lu une bonne partie de ce forum, j'aimerai que vous m'aidiez ! Voila, j'ai lu (par forcément ici) que les écrans des imac 20" était de moins bonne qualité que les écrans des 24". Qu'en pensez vous ?
> J'hésite entre l'achat d'un imac 20" 2.66 Ghz (début 2008) et un imac 24" 2.4 Ghz (milieu 2007) et après tout ce que j'ai lu, je dois dire que je suis un peu perdu...



Jette déjà un oeil là-dessus: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=212075


----------



## Liyad (7 Juin 2008)

Sa dépend de ton utilisation.
Pour une utilisation simple (bureautique/regarder des vidéos/internet) le 20" est bien. Ont dit qu'il est mauvais dans un sens photographique parce qu'il y a des différence de couleurs etc.

Par contre, si tu fait de la photo, le 24" sans hésiter ! Autant pour la qualité que par le confort d'autant de place


----------



## theswimmer (7 Juin 2008)

merci beaucoup ! reste plus qu'à espérer que le modèle 24" 2.4 Ghz (sortie milieu 2007) soit encore en vente au mois de septembre ... (je ne l'achèterai pas avant) ou que Apple propose une nouvelle gamme !


----------



## mjpolo (9 Juin 2008)

theswimmer a dit:


> merci beaucoup ! reste plus qu'à espérer que le modèle 24" 2.4 Ghz (sortie milieu 2007) soit encore en vente au mois de septembre ... (je ne l'achèterai pas avant) ou que Apple propose une nouvelle gamme !



heuu...d'occasion tu veux dire... en neuf c'est 2,8Ghz


----------



## theswimmer (9 Juin 2008)

non justement, le modèle 2.4 Ghz (24") est encore en vente dans certains magasins. (neuf)


----------



## edalibot (9 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Des luminosités plus élevées apparaissent sur les bords de mon Imac (bas a droite, milieu haut..), cela ne se voit pas de façon générale mais seulement sur un fond noir (front row par exemple).
ça n a rien de très grave mais une fois remarquée, cette gene me laisse perplexe (cela va t il empirer????)

Si d autres Mac User's ont repéré la même chose je les remercie de me répondre 

Eric


----------



## mjpolo (9 Juin 2008)

theswimmer a dit:


> non justement, le modèle 2.4 Ghz (24") est encore en vente dans certains magasins. (neuf)



Mouais, jusqu'à épuisement de stock à mon avis.... ça m'étonnerais qu'il soit toujours disponible en septembre alors que les nouveaux auront déjà 5 mois ...


----------



## Liyad (9 Juin 2008)

Oui, le problème n'est pas nouveau.
Alors, tu as plusieurs possibilité :
Soit c'est pas grave alors tu continu et oubli
Soit sa te gène vraiment, SAV Apple pour quelques semaines, sans garantie que le nouvel écran soit meilleur...


----------



## thieery (9 Juin 2008)

Mes impressions sur l'écran après un peu plus de trois semaines :

Le constat habituel : non homogénéité du rétro éclairage.

Uniquement géné par les défauts de la dalle en usage "télévision" ou "media center" plein-écran et visionné à 2 ou 3 mètres de l'écran (et ce n'a rien d'étonnant  pour un rapport de contraste assez faible)

Sinon pour l'édition photographique fenêtrée ou un usage "informatique" : vraiment aucun souci.


----------



## arthur74 (9 Juin 2008)

Même problème pour moi sur un nouvel iMac 3.06 ... ça se situe en bas à droite.

J'hésite entre le retourner et le garder comme ça ...


----------



## theswimmer (9 Juin 2008)

tu parles d'un écran 20" ou 24" ?!


----------



## edalibot (9 Juin 2008)

pour ma part je pense le garder en l état pour le moment et le renvoyer en sav si ça empire.
il reste cependant dommage qu'un tel produit puisse avoir ce genre de problèmes....

merci pour vos réponses


Eric


----------



## thieery (9 Juin 2008)

theswimmer a dit:


> tu parles d'un écran 20" ou 24" ?!



pour ma part le 24" / 2.8 nouvelle série.


----------



## arthur74 (9 Juin 2008)

Sauf qu'en le renvoyant, maintenant, ça permet de faire un échange standard...


----------



## kinon (9 Juin 2008)

pour ma part reception i mac 24" il y a 15 jours
dalle non homogène en luminosité (1/3 gauche plus lumineux) et en couleurs 1/3 gauche rosé et centre jaune/rouge
echange dalle sur place suite appel apple care
sur le moment j'ai vu que ce n'était pas parfait mais cela m'a paru mieux...en fait seulement différent:
Donc même probleme pour la luminosité mais 1/3 gauche bleuté au lieu de rosé....
donc je vais tenter un deuxieme échange de dalle.
Compte tenu de ce que j'ai constaté par moi même et de ce que j'ai lu dans ces forum, il est plus qu'évident que la grande majorité des écrans 24" doit avoir ce type de probleme mais qu'à pleine luminosité et avec des fonds d'écrans bien colorés ce n'est pas tres gênant...et même difficilement visible.
on le voit bien en revanche en agrandissant une fenêtre de safari par ex sur l'ensemble de l'écran, la bande menu du haut (grise) montre bien les différences de luminosité et couleur de gauche à droite.
mais pour faire de la retouche d'image c'est different, quand le coté gauche de l'image a une dominante bleue et la droite une jaune /rouge .... 
Donc ecran impossible à calibrer.


----------



## arthur74 (10 Juin 2008)

Apparemment, nous sommes les deux seuls à avoir ce problème d'écran ...


----------



## edalibot (10 Juin 2008)

ça parait étonnant que ça soit un cas isolé.....
je vais passer à mon Mac Store voir si leurs Imac de démo ont le même problème

Liyad tu n as pas ce soucie sur ton Imac???


----------



## kinon (10 Juin 2008)

en fait apres mesure il ne s'agit pas (principalement) d'un probleme de luminosité.
Le coté gauche est souvent dans les divers fils donné comme plus lumineux.
En fait il est de couleur plus "froide"(bleue ou rosée selon écran) alors que la partie droite est jaune/rouge, mais la luminosité gauche droite est semblable (le centre est un peu plus lumineux mais c'est assez normal) Bref le bleu donne l'impression d'être plus clair
donc pour résumer mon écran d'origine était rosé à gauche et jaune rouge à droite.
pas ou peu de problemes de coins/cotés sombres.
Changement de dalle par apple care:
coté gauche bleu coté droit rougeatre mais de plus bas droite plus foncé et bord droit plus foncé (ce que je n'avais pas au priemier)...
à suivre apres second appel apple care
voila une image de mon deuxieme écran


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Juin 2008)

Il existe déjà un fil sur ce sujet. On fusionne.


----------



## mjpolo (11 Juin 2008)

kinon a dit:


> en fait apres mesure il ne s'agit pas (principalement) d'un probleme de luminosité.
> Le coté gauche est souvent dans les divers fils donné comme plus lumineux.
> En fait il est de couleur plus "froide"(bleue ou rosée selon écran) alors que la partie droite est jaune/rouge, mais la luminosité gauche droite est semblable (le centre est un peu plus lumineux mais c'est assez normal) Bref le bleu donne l'impression d'être plus clair
> donc pour résumer mon écran d'origine était rosé à gauche et jaune rouge à droite.
> ...



Perso je pense que cette différence de couleurs est justement du à la différence de luminosité, elle même résultant de la position des tubes rétroéclairantes derrière l'écran.
Chez moi en tout cas, à gauche... c'est "clairement" plus clair...


----------



## kinon (11 Juin 2008)

mjpolo a dit:


> Perso je pense que cette différence de couleurs est justement du à la différence de luminosité, elle même résultant de la position des tubes rétroéclairantes derrière l'écran.
> Chez moi en tout cas, à gauche... c'est "clairement" plus clair...


je n'en doute pas mais ma première impression était aussi celle là mais comme tu peux le voir sur mon image c'est assez semblable. Pour moi le bleu est plus lumineux comme rendu et plus vif que le jaune/rouge et cela joue dans l'impression perçue.
Mais cela ne change rien
le probleme reste entier


----------



## arno_omero (21 Juin 2008)

C'est mon premier post sur ce forum, donc bonjour à tous! 

J'ai moi aussi acheté un imac 24" en novembre 2007, et je viens m'ajouter à la longue liste de ce même problème que je qualifie de "virgules" (voir aussi de "bananes" sur d'autres forums) visibles sur l'écran en haut à gauche (pour moi...) quand il est éteint.

Cela ne me gêne pas pour travailler mais c'est vrai que c'est pas normal pour une machine de ce prix!!!!! Et puis, apparemment cela s'accentue avec le temps. J'attends donc la fin de la garantie pour le remplacer, mais est-on sur de ne pas avoir le même phénomène  avec un nouveau?  Je veux dire, est-ce qu'Apple a corrigé ce problème sur les derniers produits. J'ai pas envie de démonter la glace, alors j'espère pour eux... Bref, faut être zen et dire aux possesseurs d'imac 24" d'ouvrir l'oeil!!


----------



## arno_omero (21 Juin 2008)

kinon a dit:


> je n'en doute pas mais ma première impression était aussi celle là mais comme tu peux le voir sur mon image c'est assez semblable. Pour moi le bleu est plus lumineux comme rendu et plus vif que le jaune/rouge et cela joue dans l'impression perçue.
> Mais cela ne change rien
> le probleme reste entier


Kinon, sur ta photo, je ne me rends pas compte de ton problème... C'est visible à l'oeil nu? Ou c'est avec une sonde que tu vois que c'est plus bleu par là, plus rose par là? Sinon faudrait peut être le faire calibrer par un pro avec sonde et logiciel? Il existe des solutions pointues dans ce domaine, peut-être que ça pourrais améliorer ton rendu des couleurs? Moi, rendu colorimètrique parfait... Et je fais de la photo. J'espère que c'est une piste...


----------



## MacFanatic (21 Juin 2008)

Ahlala... Le problème c'est tout simplement que tu te place trop près de l'écran, et un 24" ça fait mal ... Steve Jobs l'a lui-même dit : l'iMac 24" fut conçu pour travailler à une certaine distance de l'écran ... 
Ceci dit cela peut aussi venir de la luminosité de ta pièce ...


----------



## kinon (21 Juin 2008)

arno_omero a dit:


> Kinon, sur ta photo, je ne me rends pas compte de ton problème... C'est visible à l'oeil nu? Ou c'est avec une sonde que tu vois que c'est plus bleu par là, plus rose par là? Sinon faudrait peut être le faire calibrer par un pro avec sonde et logiciel? Il existe des solutions pointues dans ce domaine, peut-être que ça pourrais améliorer ton rendu des couleurs? Moi, rendu colorimètrique parfait... Et je fais de la photo. J'espère que c'est une piste...



Non mailheureusement une sonde (je l'utilise) ne peut que calibrer que la zone qu'elle mesure seulement elle ne change en rien le manque d'homogeneité qui demeure)

mais que ce soit peu visible ou peu important pour des usages bureautique ou familiaux je le comprends mais je suis photographe est pour moi c'est critique.

Je vies de voir une démo chez un revendeur apple (apple tour) où il y avait 7 ou 8 imac pour demontrer divers logiciels. aucun n'avaient ce defaut!(edit: je parle de la difference de couleur gauche/ centre)
alors que cela semble assez courant si on lit ce fil.

D'ailleurs pour le voir si vous avez des difficultés il suffit d'ouvrir par exemple safari, d'étaler la fenêtre sur l'ensemble de l'écran et d'observer le bandeau gris du haut de la fenêtre de gauche à droite.
sur mon écran à gauche c'est gris (neutre ou froid selon reglage de l'écran)  et au centre c'est gris tres chaud (jaune/rouge).
Sur mon premier écran à gauche c'était gris rosé et gris jaune au centre

ou placez


----------



## kinon (21 Juin 2008)

une autre image bien parlante (c'est un peu plus visible sur la photo que dans la réalité heureusement)


----------



## Pierrou (21 Juin 2008)

Je m'excuse mais je ne vois rien de flagrant là dessus... 


Tu es sûr que tu ne te montes pas le bourrichon pour pas grand chose ?

Si vous voulez des écrans au rétroéclairage parfaitement homogène, à part un bon vieux CRT, je vois pas grand chose


----------



## kinon (21 Juin 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Je m'excuse mais je ne vois rien de flagrant là dessus...
> 
> 
> Tu es sûr que tu ne te montes pas le bourrichon pour pas grand chose ?
> ...



alors si tu ne vois rien de flagrant....
dans ce cas tu ne vois non plus sans doute aucun interêt à avoir un écran calibré car entre un écran calibré et un non calibré ce n'est pas tout rouge d'un coté et tout bleu de l'autre ...
c'est toujours une question de nuances.

et avant d'envoyer une image au tirage je considère le bon coté ou?
à gauche ou à droite? je corrige ou pas l'image?

Je répète que je n'ai jamais eu un écran avecdes différences aussi importantes et que j'ai pu observer les mêmes écrans dans le apple tour qui n'avaient pas ce probleme.
ça ce n'est pas mon "bourrichon"
Alors question: pourquoi dans ce apple tour les écrans étaient ils bons et pas le mien, et pas le mien changé non plus et pas ceux d'autres utilisateurs?
réponse perso:
1/ parceque 98% des utilisateurs ont des fonds d'écran super colorés où il est impossible de se rendre compte du probleme
2/parceque 90% ne font pas de photo "serieusement" ou du moins ont des compacts super saturés sans nuances où la nuance justement....
2/ parcequ'ils n'ont pas à régler leurs images puisqu'ils ne les font pas tirer par des labos ou qu'il leur est difficile de savoir si c'est leur imprimante qui n'est pas bien réglée ou leur écran.

Et si on achète des sondes c'est pas pour se casser la tête.. c'est pour que le tirage ressemble à ce qu'on voit à l'écran...
si le resultat à l'écran est froid à gauche et chaud à droite la sonde n'y peut plus rien, alors on fait quoi ? on dit c'est normal?

pour confirmation un lien vers une image plus grande

http://www.pbase.com/image/98988384


----------



## kinon (21 Juin 2008)

et je confirme que, *dans mon cas au moins*, même si à l'oeil il semble que le coté gauche soit plus lumineux, ce n'est pas le cas.
c'est la dominante bleue qui donne cette impression de luminosité
(entre les cotés et le centre il y a -1,3 d'IL)


----------



## kinon (21 Juin 2008)

petite précision . Si vous trouvez que le manque d'homogeneité couleur n'est pas evident sur mon image, il suffit par exemple que votre écran ait une dominante un peu jaune pour "gommer" la nuance bleutée.Par exemple dans le cas de mon écran  il suffit bien sûr que je retourne mon image pour fortement atténuer la visibilité du probleme....sur l'image en question mais pas sur l'écran bien sur!


----------



## panchoskywalker (22 Juin 2008)

pour moi c flagrant! j'avais un ecran lacie a tube que j'ai vendu pour passer sur un mac. Du coup j'appuiye sur le frein....


----------



## kinon (22 Juin 2008)

panchoskywalker a dit:


> pour moi c flagrant! j'avais un ecran lacie a tube que j'ai vendu pour passer sur un mac. Du coup j'appuiye sur le frein....



ceci étant comme je l'ai dit, j'ai vu plusieurs imac n'étant pas affectés à l'apple tour...mais ils avaient dû être triés...
D'autrepart applecare va me faire changer une autrefois l'écran certainement demain ou mardi on verra bien ce coup ci.

Mon revendeur que j'ai revu lors de cet apple tour m'a confirmé qu'apres deux réparations majeures comme celles là, si c'était pareil il y aurait'échange obligatoire du mac...mais ce n'est pas la solution assurée...car compte tenu de ce que j'ai pu constater (deux écrans sur le mien semblables) et ce qui se dit ici, sit tous les possesseurs affichaient un fond gris uni, certains s'apercevraient du problème. (mais je conçois que cela ne gêne pas tout le monde, mais c' est ennuyeux car cela permet à apple de laisser courir)


----------



## panchoskywalker (22 Juin 2008)

ben si après le 2° changement le resultat est bon je te conseil de le garder plutôt que de le changer....

si tu le change et que l'ecran est de nouveau defectueux, c'est reparti pour un tour.

tiens nous au courant en tt cas....


----------



## kinon (23 Juin 2008)

panchoskywalker a dit:


> ben si après le 2° changement le resultat est bon je te conseil de le garder plutôt que de le changer....
> 
> si tu le change et que l'ecran est de nouveau defectueux, c'est reparti pour un tour.
> 
> tiens nous au courant en tt cas....



Voila le technicien est revenu me changer l'écran.(2e fois)

Pas de miracle

il y a du mieux mais c'est tout de même pas du tout homogène

L'amélioration c'est qu'il y a moins d'écart de couleur
mais le centre reste plus jaune 
simplement c'est un peu plus symétrique: centre jaune et cotés plus bleus (alors que les deux premiers étaient bleus ou rosés à gauche et jaune tout le reste) 

De toute évidence il y a des carences quant au montage des retroéclairages par le fabricant:
positionnement peut être mais surtout tri des tubes à mon avis. Ils devraient être appairés en usine pour avoir les mêmes caractéristiques en température de couleur et en luminosité.
C'est là que le bât blesse....
Ces variations de qualité d'un écran à l'autre sont inacceptables pour mon avis.

Le technicien n'a pu que constater  le probleme....je n'ai pas eu besoin d'insister il le connaissait (mais le nombre de réclamations est assez limité parceque comme je le disais plus haut les utilisateurs "familiaux" utilisent des fonds d'écran tres colorés où le probleme est indiscernable.
Il m'a conseillé un écran séparé. C'est sur que c'est la meilleure solution j'en suis conscient, mais cela ne dédouane pas apple d'avoir accepté ce type de défaut de la part de ses fournisseurs.
Pour info ma fille à un écran DELL 20" début de gamme parfaitement homogène, et j'en avais un no name encore plus cheap en deuxieme écran pour les palettes photoshop tout à fait homogène aussi.
Donc ce n'est pas impossible même à petit prix.

NB: le defaut qu'ont constaté certains utilisateurs: zones claires en bas lors de scenes tres sombres en video par ex, était present sur mon précedent écran et plus discret dans le dernier. preuve encore une fois d'un vrai probleme à la fabrication et au montage de la dalle.


----------



## kinon (23 Juin 2008)

Donc effectivement je vais "faire avec" car en cas d'échange comme le dit panchoskywalker, je risque de retomber encore plus mal
Mais à la première occasion favorable de vente et produit plus qualitatif je change.


----------



## Canon (25 Juin 2008)

Salut à tous!

Bien que très content  de l'utilisation "logicielle" de mon Mac tout neuf (un peu plus de deux semaines), j'ai moi aussi une légère différence droite/gauche... 

Bon, c'est sur, il faut un peu chercher... De même, la luminosité de la dalle n'est pas parfaitement homogène... 

*Faites-donc un petit test: dans le noir complet, ordinateur éteint, baladez au raz de l'écran une lampe en lumière rasante (style petite lampe de poche...) et dites moi ce que vous voyez... 
*
Si vous avez l'impression de voir des traces de tissu poussiéreuses, des marques rondes de 3cm environ (genre marques de ventouses), des marques d'essuyages, mais à l'intérieur.... Bah c'est comme sur le mien! 

Bon, maintenant j'hésite à faire jouer l'Applecare... Parce que vu les résultats des "réparations", je me dis que tant que la situation reste acceptable, je vais tâcher de m'en contenter...

Au cas où ça empire, *quelqu'un connaît un TRES BON SAV Apple du côté de Lyon?*


----------



## kinon (25 Juin 2008)

en ce qui concerne les zones lumineuses en bas lors de video sur fond noir je peux vous dire que ce n'est pas systématique car on vient de me changer la dalle pour la 2e fois (pb de couleurs non homogènes) et la dernière n'a aucune zone claire même luminosité à fond sur fond noir. Comme quoi...


----------



## kinon (25 Juin 2008)

Canon a dit:


> Salut à tous!
> 
> Bien que très content  de l'utilisation "logicielle" de mon Mac tout neuf (un peu plus de deux semaines), j'ai moi aussi une légère différence droite/gauche...
> 
> ...



Bon je peux te donner quelques renseignements sur le probleme de traces.

apres deux changements de dalles j'ai pu voir la façon de procéder des techniciens:
deux ventouses pour retirer la glace en façade et apres intervention nettoyage de la dalle avec un chiffon style tissu éponge puis passage d'un rouleau plastique mou (genre silicone) qu'il a péalablement passé sur un adhesif pour retirer les poussières.
puis repose de la glace.

Le probleme c'est que le nettoyage au chiffon est tres partiel. pas de poussières grace au rouleau mais des traces surtout sur les bords.
Je m'en suis aperçu en faisant ta methode avec lampe

Remede j'ai enlevé la glace (facile avec 2 ventouses pour crochets de cuisine placées aux extrêmes en haut à gauche et en bas à droite.(la glace est assez légère donc pas de soucis de tenue)
et j'ai nettoyé l'arrière de la glace avec un grand chiffon microfibre (efficace pour les traces grasses)
puis passage d'une peau de chamois sèche et neuve (tres souple) pour enlever les poussières et remontage.

NB: j'ai trouvé des ventouses efficaces au rayon blister accessoires de cuisine d'un auchan. elles sont équipées d'un gros crochet en plastique qui sert de levier pour faire le vide sous la ventouse.


----------



## kinon (25 Juin 2008)

suite à mes problemes rencontrés j'ai pensé que l'utilitaire shades si efficace pour reduire la luminosité excessive de nos imac  pourrait être adapté pour corriger les defauts de luminosité (gauche plus lumineux) et pourquoi pas de couleur (centre jaune).
J'ai été sur le site du créateur et j'ai eu la bonne surprise de voir que je n'étais pas le premier à avoir cette idée...
Le cérateur a l'air de vouloir sortir bientôt une version permettant cela (au moins pour la luminosité irrégulière)

voir ici

Bug Tracker | Support | Charcoal Design

N'hésitez pas à ajouter votre message pour motiver nick


----------



## kinon (25 Juin 2008)

pour le fun je viens de photographier (une peu acrobatiquement...) les pixels de l'écran ça sert à rien mais c'est joli...


----------



## Canon (25 Juin 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse Kinon, et pour la technique employée! 

Donc si je comprends bien, la vitre est juste clipsée ou aimantée pour se démonter si facilement...

Par contre, tu as nettoyé uniquement la face interne de la vitre, ou tu as aussi passé un coup directement sur la dalle?

Ceci dit, même si je m'en sens tout à fait capable, je suis un peu réticent à effectuer cette manip'... Ca m'embêterait de faire une bourde (ou un coup de "padbol") et de foirer ma garantie.

Je vais laisser comme c'est pour le moment (disons pendant les vacances), et je crois que je ferais  marcher l'Applecare... 

Au cas-ou, j'ai ouvert un *sondage* pour recenser les utilisateurs d'iMacs rencontrant ce problème... Il y a aussi des photos que j'ai prises tout à l'heure pour illustrer... 

A bientôt!


----------



## kinon (25 Juin 2008)

la dalle était propre.
mais on peut aussi la nettoyer (le réparateur l'a nettoyée aussi avec son chiffon. 

mais il est plus difficile d'enlever les dernieres poussières. c'est pour cela qu'ils utilisent le rouleau

oui la fixation consiste en des picots metalliques fixés à l'aimant qui court tout le tour de la vitre et qui rentrent dans des trous et qui servent de guide pour placer la vitre
Donc vraiment pas difficulté


----------



## kinon (26 Juin 2008)

Info en ce qui concerne la meilleure position d'observation:

pour obtenir la meilleure homogeneité couleur possible il faut se placer de manière à avoir les yeux un niveau de la partie haute de l'écran.
Dans mon cas par ex cela atténue la dominante bleue du coin bas droit. 

c'est aussi la position conseillée par apple dans ses notices pour éviter la fatigue.
Si on ne peut pas on peut incliner l'écran vers l'avant pour obtenir le même résultat pour la couleur (mais pas pour la fatigue)


----------



## Canon (26 Juin 2008)

Ouaips, j'ai vu ça dans la notice... :rateau:

Sinon t'as pas encore "voté" dans le sondage...


----------



## Canon (26 Juin 2008)

C'est intéressant... 

Reste à voir comment les différences de zones à corriger suivant les machines vont être gérées...


----------



## kinon (26 Juin 2008)

Canon a dit:


> C'est intéressant...
> 
> Reste à voir comment les différences de zones à corriger suivant les machines vont être gérées...


C'est vrai mais personne ne demande la perfection.
il vaut mieux sous doser la correction mais le principal est d'aller dans le bon sens.
J'ai essayé de faire un dégradé inverse léger et regulier dans photoshop sans calculer les valeurs.
Et cela suffit à rendre tout à fait acceptable cet écran.
même chose pour la couleur jaunatre du milieu.
Globalement, même si elle n'est pas exactement identique en forme cette tache jaune se trouve au centre de l'écran. Il suffirait aussi une correction de 50% pour rendre ce défaut quasi imperceptible. Et tant que l'on n'essaie pas de corriger à fond une legere imprecision dans la zone ne pose pas de probleme.
Globalement il suffirait donc que le nouveau shades ait ces deux corrections mêmes fixes en geométrie (dégradé gris et centre bleuté)  et chacun dosera en intensité pour le meilleur compromis
mais si il est plus adaptable tant mieux


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Juin 2008)

Bonjour il existe déjà au moins deux sujets dans lesquels on parle des problèmes d'écrans de l'iMac 24", afin de garder une certaine lisibilité des forums marci de ne pas multiplier les sujets et poster à la suite des fils déjà ouverts. Fusion.


----------



## bumpshoveit (8 Janvier 2009)

merci pour le lien !


----------



## zippod (12 Janvier 2009)

à mon tour d' avoir des taches sur mon imac 24, il s 'agit du modele 2,8ghz  de 2008, je vais aller faire un tour chez mon revendeur....


----------



## yanncikRennes (13 Janvier 2009)

Pardon, quel type de tâches remarques-tu ? Moi lorsque le fond d'écran est noir, je peux remarquer en bas de l'écran comme un petit halo blanc. En somme, le noir n'est plus noir à cet endroit. C'est très désagréable lorsqu'on visionne un film.


----------



## untold (14 Janvier 2009)

Même problème que beaucoup d'entre vous sur mon imac 24" 2,8ghz acheté en octobre 2008.
au bout de 3 mois j'ai de larges trainées de poussière partant d'en haut à gauche sur la dalle, visibles seulement lorsque que l'imac est éteint, ou alors avec une lumière rasante.

en fait je m'en suis aperçu un soir en faisant passer un câble usb derrière l'imac éteint, avec ma lampe frontale sur la tête.

pourtant je suis un véritable maniaque du nettoyage et je fais la poussière quotidiennement.

le problème n'est cependant pas gênant, mais je vais régulièrement faire le nettoyage mentionner plus haut en version système d pour plus de précautions.

c'est tout de même assez incroyable sur un produit à ce prix là.


----------



## josefka (14 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Après avoir renvoyé un premier imac 24 Gh 24 pouces acheté sur le refurb pour cause de non homogénéité de la dalle (halo blanchâtre en bas à gauche et un peu moins sur les autre coins de l'écran), je viens de recevoir un autre et l'écran présente les même défauts.

Je viens de me me rendre compte qu'il y a aussi des bandes horizontales de luminosité différente. A croire qu'Apple après avoir enlevé le tigre du système d'exploitation, par nostalgie certainement, a voulu le remettre dans l'écran...

Franchement, je suis plutôt déçu. Je vais le renvoyer de nouveau, jusqu'à ce que je tombe sur une dalle à peu près correcte. 

bonnes année à tous


----------



## mjpolo (14 Janvier 2009)

yanncikRennes a dit:


> Pardon, quel type de tâches remarques-tu ? Moi lorsque le fond d'écran est noir, je peux remarquer en bas de l'écran comme un petit halo blanc. En somme, le noir n'est plus noir à cet endroit. C'est très désagréable lorsqu'on visionne un film.



Idem chez moi et sur les 3 iMac que j'ai eus entre mes mains.




josefka a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Après avoir renvoyé un premier imac 24 Gh 24 pouces acheté sur le refurb pour cause de non homogénéité de la dalle (halo blanchâtre en bas à gauche et un peu moins sur les autre coins de l'écran), je viens de recevoir un autre et l'écran présente les même défauts.
> 
> ...



A mon avis tu n'en trouveras pas: c'est un défaut, ou une particularité (c'est selon..) de tous les écrans iMac 24", plus ou moins visible selon les machines


----------



## geraldmuller (18 Février 2009)

+ 1
même probleme de traces sur la glace de mon imac 24' acheté il y a moins d'un an sur le refurb
Quelqu'un connait un bon centre ou technicien à Strasbourg pour ça ?


----------



## philou9178 (21 Février 2009)

Salut,

alors pour ceux qui ne savent pas encore.
Nos Imac absorbent beaucoup de poussière et vous ne la voyez pas.
Regardez vos claviers et vous comprendrez.

Plusieurs méthodes, le plus simple, c'est de regarder ces vidéos :

La classe :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cHMHzq5E5I&feature=related

la démerde avec ce qu'on a sous la main :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cy0o2WdrN3M&NR=1

Et pour finir à la destroy, pour rire :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDcmG73xPzs&feature=related

Dans tous les cas, mettez des gants pour ne pas rayer la vitre.
Bon week end,


----------



## eliografik (10 Mars 2009)

bonjour à tous j'ai exactement le même problème que vous tous
moi perso ca c'est amplifié avec le temps... j'ai maintenant deux trainés (coins supérieurs haut x2) qui ressemblent étrangement a la forme du papier peint de voie lacté qui est de base sur le mac et que j'ai utilisé en fond d'écran durant un certain temps...(enfin je dis ca...)
bref mon mac viens de :

shangai entre le 17/12/2007 et le 23/12/2007





la photo est flagrante, ecran eteint a peine dans le noir  pour ceux qui parlent de mytho ( en plus c'est pris avec un telephone avec flash !!!!)


à mon avis cela va s'amplifier car perso je bosse plus de 10h par jours sur des sites web
et je vois que ca s'empire ( maintenant quand il viens juste de s'allumer je vois encore les trainés pendant plus de 15 minutes, après elles s'estompent peu à peu) donc d'une pour la revente c'est foutu.. moi qui voulait passer au nouvel imac...snif, 

un ami qui travaille chez Dell me dis ceci:
sur les dalles 24 qui sont des bombardier de lumières il faut en permanance laisser un ecran de veille en cas d'inactivité meme pour aller pisser !!! eviter sur une dalle 24 de ne pas bouger les fenetres le coté statique sur ce type de surface est fragile et fait surchauffer la carte graphique qui à besoin de rafraichir l'écran (activez la mise en veille avec la souris dans les angles de l'ecran (dock) , chose peut etre que je n'ai pas asser fait)...

qui a tort qui a raison.. on s'en fout, le fait est que l'on c'est fait avoir comme des couillons
pardonnez moi l'expression !! j'ai pas trop envie de l'envoyer en réparation comme cela, je suis prèt à signer une pétition et faire remonter l'info chez apple france via recommandé...

alexis


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Je viens de retirer la vitre de mon iMac 24" pour nettoyer une tache qui se trouve en haut au centre de l'écran. J'ai utilisé la technique du scotch "la démerde avec ce qu'on a sous la main" du post de philou9178.

Bon, la vitre s'enlève très facilement et elle est très légère; en faisant ça avec précaution je ne vois aucun risque.

Une fois la vitre enlevée j'ai remarqué exactement les mêmes traces que sur la photo de eliografik. Par contre je n'avais pas remarqué ces traces auparavant et ce n'était pas celles pour lesquelles j'avais enlevé la vitre.

Plus inquiétant, la tache que je voulais nettoyer ne se trouve pas sur la vitre mais bien sur la dalle. J'ai essayé de nettoyer sommairement avec le chiffon fourni par Apple mais sans succès. Je verrais plus tard étant donné que j'ai l'Apple Care, j'attend de voir si la tache s'étend.

Et c'est très peu visible ... tant qu'on ne l'a jamais vue. Ensuite on ne peut pas la rater.


----------



## mjpolo (10 Mars 2009)

eliografik a dit:


> bonjour à tous j'ai exactement le même problème que vous tous
> moi perso ca c'est amplifié avec le temps... j'ai maintenant deux trainés (coins supérieurs haut x2) qui ressemblent étrangement a la forme du papier peint de voie lacté qui est de base sur le mac et que j'ai utilisé en fond d'écran durant un certain temps...(enfin je dis ca...)
> bref mon mac viens de :
> 
> ...




En regardant cette photo ça me donne l'impression comme si l'écran derrière la vitre était froissé, vous savez, comme un tissu distendu... alors peut-être à l'usage intensif la dalle chauffe, se gondole un peu et... en tout cas suffisamment pour toucher la vitre 

Je sais pas, techniquement c'est peut-être exclu et je raconte des â.....ies, enfin, c'est juste une impression


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

@ mjpolo

En fait il s'agit seulement de poussière, çà s'enlève en un coup de chiffon. Par contre chez moi j'ai des taches sur l'écran lui-même qu'on voit nettement sur une fenêtre blanche comme le finder par exemple.

J'ai démonté encore une fois la vitre et j'ai essayé de frotter avec un chiffon humide mais rien n'y fait. Faut que j'aille en parler à l' iStudio où j'ai acheté la machine. Cà me gonfle, seulement 4 mois d'utilisation ...


----------



## macinside (10 Mars 2009)

nettoyer bien derrière vos bureau  parce que dans ces iMac ne sont pas des ventilateurs (fan en anglais) mais des extracteurs (blower en anglais) donc qui aspire Air et Poussière présente sur votre bureau  10 contre un que l'extracteur d'air en bas a gauche de la machine est remplit de poussières 



eliografik a dit:


> shangai entre le 17/12/2007 et le 23/12/2007
> 
> 
> 
> ...




exemple typique de ce que ça finit par faire 

edit : état probable de l'extracteur d'air gauche ainsi que d'un sopalin après nettoyage de la vitre 



>



edit 2 : si j'ai du temps je vous ferrai un beau schéma sur les flux d'air dans la machine :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

atilla a dit:


> Voilà mon écran.
> Cela semble empirer, quelqu'un a déjà eu qqe chose comme ça? Voir fichier attaché.
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/attachments/i...76t-taches-sur-ecran-imac-alu-24-p1050767.jpg
> ...



Ah ben voilà, c'est exactement le genre de taches que j'ai. Mais en beaucoup plus discret chez moi.


----------



## leonzeur (16 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir 

Je reprends ce fil avec beaucoup d'intérêt car je suis moi aussi bien surpris..
Voilà ce qui m'arrive : 

J'ai acheté mon iMac alu 20'' lorsqu'il est sorti soit en Octobre 2007.

Je vis dans la région de Narbonne mais ma famille habite Dijon où j'ai acheté la machine lors de vacances.
De retour chez moi, j'ai remarqué que ces fameuses tâches entre la vitre et l'écran.

J'ai repris contact avec le magasin de Dijon et devant y retourner en Février 2008, nous avons convenu de ramener la machine à cette date.
Le magasin dijonnais a changé la vitre.

En Mai 2008, le problème est revenu identique voire pire qu'avant.

J'ai pris contact avec Apple directement et ils m'ont conseillé de ramener encore l'ordi chez un APR; chose que j'ai faite à DEUX reprises à l'APR le plus proche de chez moi ..Toulouse ( 360 km aller retour quand même...) 
En décembre 2008, soit après 3 interventions sur la machine, les tâches devenaient de plus en plus flagrantes.

J'ai à nouveau contacté Apple, ils m'ont proposé de procéder au changement de l'iMac.

J'ai reçu le nouvel iMac début Janvier 2009 puis je suis parti en vacances dans les Pyrénées pour 15 jours en le prenant avec moi bien emballé dans son carton d'origine.

Là le problème est revenu sur le deuxième ..cette fois ci les tâches sont de l'autre coté de l'écran !! 

Je rappelle Apple, j'ai droit à un questionnaire des plus halucinants..( êtes vous fumeur ? faites vous la poussière chez vous ? etc..) 
J'insiste bien lors de mon coup de fil avec un technicien de chez Apple France que les deux machines ont présenté les mêmes problèmes à des endroits géographiques différents et dans des environnements différents ( non fumeur à Dijon ..maison très bien ventilée et PROPRE chez moi à Narbonne et idem dans les Pyrénées etc..) 

Depuis je n'ai plus de réponse de leur part si ce n'est le conseil de ramener encore la machine chez un APR pour renettoyer la vitre...alors que je sais pertinemment bien que ça reviendra comme c'est revenu pour la première machine après les 3 SAV...

Je pense finir par demander à Apple le remboursement intégral de l'iMac pour acheter autre chose....peut-être un mac mini mais jamais plus d'écran à la pomme en tous les cas !! 

Dommage pour un passionné de mac comme moi...je finis par déchanter...

Voilà le lien sur flickr où j'ai publié des photos des deux machines : http://www.flickr.com/photos/8908511@N04/sets/72157614542052451/

Merci de vos réponses et de vos conseils. Si une action commune peut être engagée vis à vis d'Apple, j'adhère tout de suite car sur ce coup là, je les trouve légers et de mauvaise foi ..


----------



## kinon (17 Mars 2009)

leonzeur a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Je reprends ce fil avec beaucoup d'intérêt car je suis moi aussi bien surpris..
> Voilà ce qui m'arrive :
> ...


Comme l'a expliqué macinside un peu plus haut, le problème dont tu sembles souffrir est lié au fait que les imac sont des "tout en un", c'est à dire que tout est inclus dans le même carter, écran et electronique et ventilateurs de refoidissement. Contrairement aux modèles tour ou même portables où l'écran est totalement indépendant de la ventilation.
Ce n'est pas un défaut d'un appareil c'est un inconvénient du principe du tout en un qui a d'autres avantages par ailleurs..

Et si ce principe favorise le contact de poussières , fumées et graisses avec la glace et l'écran par l'intermédiaire de l'aspiration de la soufflerie l'impact de cette aspiration sera très fortement différent selon le lieu où se trouve l'appareil, :
humidité moyenne, présence de fumeurs ou pas, etc...
En ce sens le questionnaire d'apple n'est pas étonnant car ces paramètres sont extrêmement importants dans la survenue (et surtout la fréquence) de l'entrée et le dépot sur la vitre.
Ex: une maison peu chauffée ou chauffée périodiquement , un lieu favorable à l'humidité (narbonne n'est pas particulièrement sec...) une particularité du lieu de fonctionnement de l'appareil etc etc...
J'ai eu l'occasion de me plaindre dans ce fil du manque d'homogénéité du rétro éclairage de la dalle de mon Imac 24 mais je n'ai à ce jour apres 10 mois aucun problèmes de traces sur la vitre ou la dalle. (mais mon appart est tres bien chauffé et de manière très régulière et climatisé en été. Je ne veux pas dire qu'il faut respecter absolument ces paramètres si on possede un imac, mais que plus on s'en éloignera plus les dépots divers se produiront rapidement.)
Car plus que la poussière elle même c'est l'humidité (au sens large) qui apporte divers dépots gras ou autres et qui provoquent ces traces
La seule chose que l'on peut reprocher à la conception de l'imac est que la glace de protection aurait pu être scellée à la dalle de manière étanche.


----------



## betterdays (20 Mars 2009)

kinon a dit:


> La seule chose que l'on peut reprocher à la conception de l'imac est que la glace de protection aurait pu être scellée à la dalle de manière étanche.



Moi je leur reproche d'avoir ajouté une vitre, ça va plus vite )
Et le pire du pire, c'est comme sur les unibody : une vitre (brillante) par-dessus une dalle - elle aussi - brillante. Donc doubles reflets.


----------



## yahyawane (24 Août 2009)

Salut, 

en allumant mon iMac ce matin, j'ai remarqué une tache de buée au bas de la dalle, qui s'étendait sur une surface d'environ 10cm de large sur 5 de hauteur. 
L'environnement est celui d'un bureau, en zone tropicale (Sénégal) et je n'avais jamais eu ce type de problème depuis l'achat de la bécane il y a 6 mois. 
J'ai allumé la clim comme d'habitude (le split est quasiment face à l'ordinateur, distant d'environ 5 mètres) et pendant que je parcourais les forums en pensant déjà au système D, je notais que la tache s'amenuisait au fur et à mesure. Au bout de 30 minutes, elle avait entièrement disparu. 
OUF de soulagement, mais je ne sais toujours pas quelle est l'origine de l'apparition de cette tache de buée ? 
la machine est restée éteinte durant 2 jours (c'est rare), dans une pièce fermée et il a fait chaud ce week-end. Je ne vois pas d'autre explication. 
En attendant, j'espère que je ne verrai plus ce type de phénomène car SAV d'Apple à Dakar au mois d'août, c'est pas gagné !!

Moralité : si vous pensez que c'est de la buée, essayez la clim! C'est peut-être aussi de la poussière qui n'apparaît vraiment qu'avec un peu d'humidité.


----------



## kinon (24 Août 2009)

yahyawane a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> en allumant mon iMac ce matin, j'ai remarqué une tache de buée au bas de la dalle, qui s'étendait sur une surface d'environ 10cm de large sur 5 de hauteur.
> L'environnement est celui d'un bureau, en zone tropicale (Sénégal) et je n'avais jamais eu ce type de problème depuis l'achat de la bécane il y a 6 mois.
> ...


C'est clair. C'est l'air humide accumulé derrière la vitre qui a été éliminé par la chaleur de fonctionnement de l'ordi et sa ventilation aidé par la clim qui deshumidifie.
Mais l'apparition de la buée est accentuée par la présence de poussière sur laquelle elle s'accroche


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

J'ai eu aussi le problème de buée sur l'écran (tache de 7 x 12 cm en diagonale) en bas à droite de mon iMac à la première utilisation après déballage de la machine.

C'est en Thaïlande, donc je pense que l'appareil était stocké dans un local avec air conditionné et arrivé chez moi où je n'ai pas d'air conditionné mais seulement des ventilateurs il y a une différence de température et d'humidité qui a engendré de la buée.

La tache a disparu progressivement en 2h environ.


----------



## fabrice301 (29 Novembre 2009)

akai01 a dit:


> quelqu'un a fusionné mon post sur  CE probleme qui n'a aucun rapport avec les problemes de difference de luminosité.
> c'est tres dommage.
> 
> Voici de nouveau mes photos :



Bon alors akai01, comment s'est fini ton problème. j'ai le même souci sur 2 iMacs, un 20" et un 24". en cherchant sur es forums , je trouve beaucoup de constatations du problème mais pas de solutions. please dites mi comment s'est réglé votre problème.


----------



## Holy (20 Mars 2010)

Problème identique pour moi imac 27" acheté en décembre 2009 depuis qq semaines apparition de traînées en haut à droite de l'écran, cela ressemble à des traînées de poussières qui se seraient infiltrées entre l'écran et la dalle !
Comme vous le dites tous c'est dommageable d'avoir ce genre de problème sur une machine de ce coût !
Je vais contacter mon apple store ou je l'ai acheté ! Cet appareil étant sous garantie je ne voudrais pas risquer de la perdre en intervenant moi même.


----------



## cratum (18 Mai 2010)

bah idem que tout le monde, une tache grise sur l'écran de mon imac 24 pouces.
Au istore, le mec me dit que ça viendrait du disque dur...
Bref, je l'ai remarqué trop tard (je pensais à un reflet) et comme y'a pus de garantie, je laisse comme ça. C'est quasi invisible écran allumé.

Merci au testeur de mac qui vous disent qu'un produit est exceptionnel après l'avoir regardé à la loupe mais sans le tester plusieurs mois.


----------

